# Woking Nuffield....part 80



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 










Good luck and take care  

Natasha xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn you emma    you were waiting


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well I'm going to be third and 4th!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Mr R wont believe in half the tests im sorry to say   i have looked at the ones woking did for me (when they gave me my file) and my Ana's came back with a slight positive   and he said they all came back normal   
If your worried try getting a private appt with Lesley reagan although i know the waiting list is 6mths for a private appt hence me seeing Mr S  

Tash           

Barney-How lovely dont know how you kept   for so long


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I will have words with MrR and if he gives me a hard time then I will look at getting an appointment with Lesley Reagan and or poss MrS - I am so scared that if I get a BFP this time that it will all go wrong again, so I have to do something.

I'm getting nervous about testing now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant understand that Elly   and its even worse as you will want to be getting to 21wks before you will probably be able to relax


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - as Emma says it will be hard next time round but you had placenta privia eh and thats not very common.  Chances are very unlikely that you'll have that again.  But tests are good, if it wasnt for Emma I wouldn't be pg cause its only cause of her that I went to get my bloods checked.

Thanks emma - got loads to love you for, not just your good looks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Tash dont forget it either    i hope those boys or at least one of them will be named Emma   or i will be godmother


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lovely Woking Ladies,

Just wanted to wish *Monkey* good luck for EC. Hope it has all gone well and you got good number of follies. Hope you are not too sore now.

*Barney* - how lovely telling your DH, sounds so emotional. Good luck for your scan.

  for 2ww gals *Alisha, Wildcat and Beanie*.

  for you stimming girls. Wednesday is going to be a very busy, and I hope good, day all around.

Caro xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - OK don't get too carried away now  

Just had deep fried brie for lunch with salad and it was yummy    I asked them to check on the pack and it was pasteurised so all coolio  

Monkey - hope ec has gone well and you're recovering nicely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say a big thank you for all your kind wishes.  I hadn't expected it as I don't come on here often anymore and am so touched that you haven't forgotten me    Thank you.

Monkey, I expect you are home from EC by now.  Hope it all went well this morning, rest up  

Debs, Jellybabe, hope all is going well for your forthcoming ECs  

Wildcat, Alisha - hope you are both doing okay    

Tash, a 4d scan, how cool is that.  Bet you can't wait to see your boys  

Barney, what wonderful news.  I bet you could have knocked your DH down with a feather.  What a lovely outcome for you both.  Many congratulations and enjoy your scan tomorrow. 

Emma, I'm glad that all is going well.  Good luck with your HSG this week  

Alisha, sounds like you had a great shopping trip.  Did you tell your DH in the end?  I bought loads in the Next sale last week but told my DH as there was no way I could hide it all  

Wildcat, we went to see Transformers on Saturday too, great film.

Clareber, glad your injections are going ok and I hope you're not feeling so tearful now  

Caro, 15 weeks, wow!

Hi to Minow, Jules, Gill, Ali, Hatster and anyone else that I must have missed (please forgive me, it's been a while!)

Love to you all.
Beanie  xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Just a flying visit for me as I am very busy at the mo.

Monkey - Hope that E/C went well today and you have loads of juicy eggs.
Barney - What absolutely wonderful news that you have a natural BFP. I am delighted for you.
Chelsea & Jellybabe - Are you both in for a scan today? I hope your follies are all nice and big ready for E/C.
Bali - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. You must be so excited.
Emma - I am glad that the appointment at ARGC went well. I am sure they will look after you well.

Alisha, Wildcats and Beanie - How goes the 2WW. I have everything crossed for you. When are you all testing and I will update the list?

Hello to  Tash, Ali, Gill, Karen, Jules, Minnow, Myra, Hatster, and all you other lovely ladies

DH and I are having a nice time, trying to relax before we start treatment again.
I treated DH to a Nintendo Wii for his birthday last week, so we have been having a lot of fun playing the Tennis and bowling games.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET in Oct/Nov
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Jules 77 - Waiting to start again in September

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Sukie - Started D/R 13th July
Clareber - Started D/R 26th July

Stimming









Monkey2007 - Started Stimming on 17th July. E/C Monday 30th July
Chelseabun - Started Stimming 21st July. E/C Wednesday 1st August
Jellybabe - Started Stimming 20th July. E/C Wednesday 1st August

 2WW PUPO !! 









Wildcats E/T on the 20th July
Alisha Converted to IUI - "basted" on 20/07
Beanie (E/T 23rd July)

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. Scan on 31st July

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Are you going to have any investigation tests (blood tests) immune etc   woking do the very basic blood clotting tests it maybe worth getting them to send you a list and get them done with your gp   hope those kittens are behaving  


Beanie-Not long for you chick   have got my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - is that nintendo for you or dh    I wanted to get one of those, it looks like great fun.  Glad you're making the most of your time before tx.

Beanie - great to hear from you, ofcourse we haven't forgotten you.  Hope all is going well   

Emam - you love me really


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash who is Emam


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - hope all went well with ec - let us know how you got on  

Barney - what a great way to surprise your dh   hope the scan goes well on the 31st

Beanie - good to hear from you - are you staying sane    

Wildcat - what an interesting article - just goes to show what some women have to go through possibly needlessly before they get their bfp   
hope you are also staying sane  

Debs - how did you get on today  

Emma - bet you are looking forward to wed to see what is going on inside  

NVH - glad you were able to put your feet up over the w/e - even though you you could not get on with your own jobs

Jules - the Wiis are great fun   Im not letting my dh have one until he has finished the bathroom renos - a bit of incentive   you are obviously kinder to your dh

I had my second stimming scan today and I have 21 follies   some are still a bit immature so still not sure if ec is wednesay or friday   just waiting for the call. So pretty pleased


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-21 is eggsellent   well done chick   no im not looking forward to weds im scared its going to hurt


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

eggsellent  

Have you had an hsg before


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Never   had a lap and dye so was asleep but never an hsg, my cons promised me that it wouldnt hurt but he is a man


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emam    Sorry i meant big tits    What does a hsg involve then  

Jelly - great news on your eggies, thats a great number. Make sure they don't bring you in to early now.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

It is just a bit crampy   take some paracetamol or something like that with you just in case you need it on the way home   it will be good to know exactly what is going on with that tube of yours

NVH - thanks   im really pleased. A hsg involves you lying in the usual splayed position, they position an x-ray machine over your stomach and then inject a dye through a tube (similar to the et tube) high in the uterus then take an xray after the dye is squirted - the xray should pick up the dye as it comes out the end of the fallopian tubes   obviously if the dye does not flow then the tube is blocked - thats as far as I remember


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Thicko    i explained this in earlier posts if you care to look  

Jellybabe-Well done that was good


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma & NVH - the heparin injections are looming - I think I did them wrong last time as after the injections a little lump would form under my skin and so I rubbed it to disperse the heparin   MrS said that rubbing was wrong  

Have you two got any tips - like do you pinch the skin up   

btw did anyone watch bb on friday   what about that rather perculiar fello with the teddy bears   I wouldnt like to sleep in the same room as him


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jellybabe - Well done on all those Follies. Bet you are sitting by the phone waiting for the call!
DH wasn't supposed to get a Wii until he found himself a new job, but he was so dissapointed about another BFN that I decided to treat him!

Emma - I am waiting for my follow up appointment with Mr C and will then talk through the tests. I had some done (Thrombophilia Screen) already and that was all ok. Once I get the list will definately see if my GP will do them. If these still show nothing, then will delve a bit deeper and go and see Mr S.

Kittens are cute but mischevious! 

Tash - Bet you can't wait for your 4D scan of your boys. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-DONT TOUCH THE SITE OF THE JAB    i find it goes in better when my skin is warm   pinch the skin and stab but beforey you do (Tash gave me a good tip) flick the syringe so the air bubble goes to the top then pull back until the bubble disapears then gently push the plunger then stab...only got a couple of little bruises this time  

Jules-Good to hear your looking into this


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - perfect  just the info I needed   just to clarify though - you flick the bubbles and then pull the plunger back   does this not draw the bubbles back into the syringe again   sorry for the detailed questioning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No no more bubbles appear


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - ta for that   not looking forward to that bit too much as it stung last time   anyway it is a small price to pay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I found it much easier this time so dont worry to much


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello

Jellybabe - well done on the follies, thats fantastic.  

Beanie -   

Alisha -   

Wildcat - thanks for the advice on eggs, but unfortunately it is the one thing that I cannot tolerate.  I can't even be in the same room as someone hard boiling eggs.  I have the odd omelette (about 2 a year!) to make an effort, so this is one form of protein I will have to pass on.  Mind you if Minow can eat meat, I should make an effort and eat eggs.  I stopped eating them when I was 2, so I think my mother scarred me for life by giving me an egg a day as a baby.  Hope you are still hanging in there and have not yet POAS    Sorry you are feeling scared after the article you received    Its a shame there is no uniform way of treating people and that we knew all the facts upfront.   

Monkey - hope you are now home from EC and everything went ok and you have plenty of eggs.

Emma - not long now for the HSG.  It was more embarrassing than uncomfortable.  I seemed to have all these people in the room with me and didn't realise I needed an audience.  I thought they didn't have any staff in the NHS, but I had 5 in the room with me!!!  

As to me, well I had a bit of a crap morning and my 9 follies have become 7 and only 5 look like they are growing.  After the huge increase in Gonal F I do feel very letdown and got very emotional when we finally got called in to have blood done (waited an hour and a half as it seems there was only 1 nurse today as the rest were on holiday) and it took several attempts to get any blood out of me .  I too am waiting for my phone call to see if I go in on Wednesday, I probably will, but feel somewhat why am I bothering (which I know is totally wrong, but sometimes there is no getting through to me).  I need to pick myself up and try to be positive that I will have at least one to put back on Friday.  

Hello to everyone else

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Im sure you will have some beauties collected hun   although i know how you must feel disapointed   did woking say why that happened and if you have ovulated some


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *Jellybabe*

Just saw that you were discussing injecting clexane/heparin. Sorry to contradict the advise you were given but you *should not get rid of the air bubble * in the injection. With most injections you would get rid of the air bubble but with clexane/heparin you should leave it there...it actually helps to disperse the drug and should help to prevent any bruising although _may_ still get a little one because it's an anticoagulent so stops your blood from clotting effectively. I've used 40mg clexane for the last 4 treatments and will have to continue doing so for subsequent cycles...and if get pg will have to continue until at least 12 weeks. It does get easier with practise !

Here's some info on injecting clexane/heparin...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91550.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Debs - sorry you had a bad morning   you still have five lovely follies that are growing so please keep positive   easier said than done I know. Sorry I missed you this morning   maybe we will be ec buddies  

Minxy - is there any limit to your knowledge    thanks for that post I will read with interest


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minxy-Oh i didnt realise that   i havent had hardly any bruising this time thats Tash's fault


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - they just said it was an ok number and didn't give any reason to the decreasing number.  Of course, I did get the "it only takes 1"  

Jellybabe - haven't had my call yet, have you?  I heard them discussing how busy Wednesday is going to be, so no doubt they are working out how they are going to fit us all in.  I asked to be first on the list, not sure that they will work, but I figured I would be in and out rather quickly with my few follies!!!  Don't want to get stuck behind you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jellybabe said:


> Minxy - is there any limit to your knowledge   thanks for that post I will read with interest


  actually I learnt something new this morning so always room for improvement !! 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all

Jules - made me laugh that you treated DH to a Wii - it's funny how easy it is to be reckless with money after a knockback, even though you know you need that money for more treatment! I'm the same. MrW got the new 80Gb ipod in the US while we were on holiday! Even though he has an mp3 player already!  Oh I'm testing on Wednesday unofficially - officially test day is Friday     

Jellybabe - well done on the follies - no more than 21! you will explode     we just want them juicy and fat now! 

Jules - oh when you get that list of tests, can you post it on here - interested in seeing what they say, I will also look into getting GP to do some for me! 

Debs - I know how you feel hun, I felt the same way 2 weeks ago. It is terrifying as you know that this next part is the bit that eats your money and if it goes wrong, you don't get a refund    Hang in there babe, we are all thinking of  you   You can ask them for a scan before you go for EC to make a final decision on the day - they are OK with that as I made them do one for me.  Do what feels right.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - even bigger thicko, i've explained that I can't hide anymore and reading posts is a bit difficult    hope it hurts  

Jelly - i did them how Emma explained and found that it didn't hurt as much and the bruising was a lot better.  But that worked for me personally and Emma but I guess you just have to trial and error to see what suits you.

Minxy - interesting, its weird how the cons don't tell you this! We did all out injections by flicking to get rid of the air bubbles.

Debs - i'm sure everything will be fine, hope you get that call soon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

NVH said:


> Minxy - interesting, its weird how the cons don't tell you this! We did all out injections by flicking to get rid of the air bubbles.


I was told this in injection training with the nurse...

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Wildcat - will ask about having a scan before they take me to theatre.  How many follies did it show up on your scan before they took you to theatre?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Debs - no call yet   hope our rooms are next door to each other   

Minxy - that thread was very informative - thanks   good luck with your next step  

NVH & Emma - thanks for your experiences with heparin  

Wildcat -        for wednesday. 
I do feel like I am about to pop - this time last cycle my follies were a bit slow so I had to up my dose and wait another few days   just goes to show that no two cycles are the same


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jellybabe - no call yet for me either.  They rang really early last time.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Natasha - I actually meant us not you  

Jelly & Debs - i'm sure you'll get that call soon   

Right i'm off home shortly so will say good bye and hope you all have a lovely evening.  I am spending mine in tesco  

Good luck to you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs and Jellybabe-good luck for those calls    

Tash bi&tch


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Is an HSG the same as a HyCosy then? I had a HyCosy done at Frimley about 2 years ago. I took a paracetamol before but I do remember it was uncomfortableduring it. Sure yours will be fine! 

*NVH* - Enjoy Tescos, rather you than me! 

*Jellybabe* - Meant to say I love your Colin piccie, I think he is lovely!  Hope your call comes soon. Come on WN!

*Debs* - Good luck for your call too! Sorry it took them ages to get blood from you. I am like that sometimes and it is not nice. 

Going to go and do something productive as the day seems to have almost gone and I haven't relly done very much. Let you know what happens at the scan tomorrow.

Have a good evening everyone.

xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Just got the call - going in on Wednesday.  Asked to be first on the list, but seems Mr B goes 2nd, so op not until 8.50am  .


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-No its not a hycosy   what is one of them btw   good luck for your scan   

Debs-Good luck for your trigger tonight


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Hyscosy was to check tubes, etc OK I think. They insert some sort of balloon thing in you and then inflate it (nice!) and then squirt some dye in if I remember rightly. Sure your HSG will be much nicer!  

*Debs* - Glad the call came. Good luck for Wednesday. 

*Elly* - Also good luck for Wednesday. You still guzzling your water??


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Debs - I just got the call   I am down at 8.10 - sorry about that   
I am only doing 1 trigger shot as my oestrogen levels are a bit high so they want to avoid ohss 

Barney - hope all goes well with your scan   is your dh going with you  
Glad you like the piccie of colin - he is rather delicious isnt he


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jellybabe* - Yes DH is coming with me! After not knowing about our BFP for over a week while he was away he says he doesn't want to miss a single thing now! Good luck for Wed.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Yeah its def not that     its like e/t with the cathetor then inject dye then xray you at the same time  

Jellybabe-Good luck for your trigger


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jellybabe - see you Wednesday then, at 7am in reception.

Barney - good luck with the scan


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - thanks  

Debs - see you there   hope your trigger shot goes ok   no more injections for you after that


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if they will abandon the et if you get ohss


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Back from WN and they collected 12 eggs so pretty pleased with that! Have been asleep on the sofa for the most of the afternoon - feeling ok, a it sore but nothing too bad. 

Hope everyone else is ok - will catch up with the posts properly tomorrow after acupuncture.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Monkey - well done you   rest up and good luck for et on wed


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Well done Monkey!  Good luck for ET on Wednesday


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done monkey! Take it easy now!

Chelsea - I think I had about 7 follies show up on the scan and they told me my lining was 11.3 which was up from two days before so things do continue to grow after the trigger shot. 

Tash - enjoy Tesco's   

Ooh DH just called he's at the station, must run!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening,

Just logged on to see how Monkey got on today - well done on your 12 eggies! Get plenty of rest and make sure DH looks after you. I have my fingers crossed for 100% fertilisation. Let us know the outcome of tomorrows call    

Jellybabe and Chelseabun - good luck with your trigger shots tonight. I have gone back and updated the list to show you are in for E/C on Wednesday. Sending you loads of  

Jellybabe - I had Mild OHSS after both of my E/C's. The first time we went ahead with ET as planned, but I had a couple of scans during the 2WW to keep an eye on things. The second time I was worse, and ET was postphoned - they took my Embies to blast to give me a few more days to get better. When it came to the new ET date it was touch and go whether they would do the transfer but Mr C allowed me to go ahead with 1 blast. I believe that WN had my best interests in mind both times although it was distressing that E/T might have been cancelled. Each case is different and in some situations they do cancel as OHSS is serious but please try not to worry now. Drinking loads of water also helps loads. I hope this helps you rather than scares you.

Jules xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

I just wrote a post and had got to the bottom and lost it 

Debs Good luck hun for Wed seven is a good number and lucky (quality not quantity) 

Jellybabe Good luck too on Wed it's good that you be in early hope the trigger shot goes well for you both tonight  

Monkey Well done hopefully you will have very good news in the morning 

Emma I had my HSG last year and it was alright no worse than AF cramps

Hi Elly and Tash

Well I had my baseline scan today but still no sign of my AF, so now it's a waiting game   Also  since lunch time when I pee I have white stuff like tiny bits of mucus coming out with it. Sorry!! But I don't know what to make of it.  Could it be from the lubricant they put on the rubber in the baseline? I also did a test last night to be on the safe side and it came back negative (not surprising) 

Sukie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*ok this is a mamouth post..brace yourselves!![/*color]
ohh barney that made me  too.. made up for you both 

Beanie its good to 'see' you how are you doing on the 2ww not long now.. got high hopes for you this time round..don't cha know   yeah I showed dp what I bought and he added it all up and declared he should spend a similar amount on some threads 

nvh inlaws ehhh  that used to happen to my brother, it's not a good thing. cause it makes you less inclined to visit. You'll have to steer clear for a while cause of that bathroom stuff now 

emma I'll pm you that recipe.. its an old one (from my school recipe book!) and I've modified the recipe.. may have to add more oats to make it more firmer.. maybe someone on here has a fab recipe ?? mine goes a bit stodgy..but delicous though  hence they don't last long! you have to freeze them asap.. mind you dp just eats them frozen then 

jelly what an immpressive amount of follies ..wowee   hope they mature up nicely for you 
about that heparin/clexane jab. Pinch the skin and keep pinched until after you withdraw the needle and don't mess with the bubble... I have been told *NOT * to flick the air bubble as it serves a purpose at dispersing the drug ..see this link to where it was discussed..
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91550.0
ooh look minxy has beaten me to it!!  good luck with the trigger tonight  

hey Jules.. how you doing? when's your follow up then? have you had a follow up each time? 
test day for me is sunday 5th August.

Debs Blimey that was a bit of a wait!  I'm so sorry your follies have reduced slighlty  but you still have 5 of a good size? good luck with your trigger shot tonight  

monkey well done on your eggies that's great news  
best of luck with the  2morrow and hope they get good and jiggy tonight  

wildcat all the best for wednesday I reckon you and beanie are going to be the lucky ones this time  got everythnig crossed for you.

sukie sorry to hear af still no show..best to wait though.. mine turned up on scan day and I don't think I was down regged enough by what I've read. My lining was 4.9mm .. what was yours today? maybe it was a cervix mucus clog (sorry!) and af will show anyday  

hi to all you other ladies hope your OK 

Well not feeling terribly hopeful actually I've already done a couple of tests ..just to see like! as af has always beaten me to it, so that makes a nice change and I don't think this is the one either, despite positive thinking and chicken wish bones..  I know call the  but it braces me for the bad news.. and dp agreed with me as it takes the pressure off the weekend but the hcg didn't show as positive for me neither, which is interesting  not sure if I'll bother doing anymore tests now till D day ..maybe one more inbetween just to be sure!

trying to forward plan and decide what to do next or more importantly where to go next  bloody hell its been praying on my mind all day.. will I eveer be pregnant ..will it ever happen for me


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks to Jules77 for the listings- it is so great to know where everyone is up to with their treatment.
Hope it went well today Monkey and that lots of lovely eggs are now in the process of becoming even lovelier embies!!!
Chelseabun and Jellybabe- is it still on for wednesday? Hope all goes well for you both.
In my limited experience of this board there seems to be a lack of enthusiasm for Mr R's opinion- can I ask why- this is my first go at Woking and now wondering if I should have chosen somewhere else? Who is Mr S?
Obviously the best part of Woking is the message board with such lovely supoort..goes without saying!!! Is there another meet up at some point?
C


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

oh my goodness- what a prat i am- didn't read all the pages- just page one- so did not know everyone's news until I re-read the thread. SO Sorry- can I blame the drugs? No- probably not.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Clareber - thanks   with regard to MrR's opinions - he is not a supporter of immune testing as it has not been scientifically proven - although there is lots of anaecdotal evidence. MrShehata is a consultant that runs a clinic called the miscarriage clinic which sees ladies who have had recurrent miscarriages or several failed IVF attempts and will do bld tests to screen for immune issues. If they are positive he will prescribe drugs that you can take on your IVF cycle. I think Wokings stats speak for themselves with regard to their sucess and MrR has had a lot of experience and is very good at what he does. He is just not convinced on the steroid issue. So immune issues are not routinely tested there - I think there are 3 clinics that do - the argc being one of them. Im sure I will be corrected if im wrong. Phew...hope that cleared that up.

Jules - thanks for the info on ohss   I hope I can keep it at bay with loads of fluids. Thanks for updating the list  

Sukie - sorry af has not shown yet - how annoying for you - her is another dance for you         

Alisha - thanks for the heparin info   sorry you are not feeling too positive today   it is still a bit early

Debs - hope the trigger went ok  

Monkey -   for the call for tommorow


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Alisha Thanks for the suggestion hopefully it is that and the witch will come very soon   what's your test date? Good luck and will be a BFP (positive thinking)       

Clareber Hows the drugs going? I'm sure you have made the right choice 

Jellybabe How did your trigger shot go?


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - thanks for updating the list.

Wildcat - thanks for letting me know how many follies you had.  If I still have 7 on Wednesday and I manage to get a few eggs I will be happy.  Had a bit of a   earlier on today and now feel ready to go.  I think we put so much pressure on ourselves to exceed and excel that the slightest bit of bad news seems to knock us for six.  I will ask for the scan on Wednesday to put my mind at ease before the op, so thanks for letting me know this is an option.

Jellybabe - sorry to hear about the OHSS risk.  I will be sending out    from my hospital room whilst you are having EC and hopefully you will be ok for ET.  Hope your trigger went well.

Sukie - So sorry that AF has not arrived and I do so hope she does soon.  So how long do you have to wait and see?  

Alisha - hang in there, you've got a little way to go until test day yet - easier said than done I know.  It is only natural to plan ahead, I was doing it today with DH after our scan.  I know that 7 is ok, but still felt the need to go into planning our next move.  

Clareber - hope you have caught up on the days news, we have been busy today with out posts.  I can't comment on Mr R, I have Mr B, but only ever met him for 5 minutes, so the opinion I have formed may be somewhat unfair.  

I have now had my trigger injection and Wednesday can't come quick enough now.  Feel far better than I did earlier on today and what will be will be (Wildcat saying - sorry I nicked that one off you  )

Catch you tomorrow.

Debs


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Debs I'm glad your feeling more positive   I will have to wait now for what ever time the BI*CH decided to show her face, hopefully soon


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Chelsea Bun: Glad you are feeling more positive. 7 follicles- nothing to be upset about! You are absolutely right- we are all so desperate for this to work that only the very best seems acceptable. we all try so hard to make sure everything goes as perfectly as it can. Don't let negativity get you down!!!

Jellybabe- thanks for the info- I feel much better now!

Wildcat- really sending you  for your test date- you were the lovely person who pointed me in the direction of this thread so thank you heaps

Hope everything going well for so many others.

Just a quick pop into the message board tonight, sorry to have missed people I should have responded to. Will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Alisha-Why the hell are you testing now     its far to early when are you due to test   did you say the weekend   dont forget with iui its a lot different where as with ivf you get an idea when your embie would of implanted    naughty lady   cant wait to recieve your pm  

Sukie-Another a/f dance                 

Monkey-Well done chick   and good luck for the call later     

Elly-    

Debs and Jellybabe-Good luck for tomorrow    


Clareber-Good luck for this cycle


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha thats an early test so you can't really count that as being a true reading! so don't you dare give up yet lady!   I'm due to test on Friday and I won't count anything as pos or neg before tomorrow at the earliest!

Sukie - an AF dance for you - the witch better hurry up, my feet are starting to hurt!






















     

Clareber - Woking is a good clinic but as jelly said MrR is sometimes a bit backwards with the immune issues, I think if we all harrass him enough about it. he might get the message as there are clearly some benefits to the tests that the other clinics are doing, after reading about the recurrent miscarriage clinic in paddington yesterday I did some more research on what they do and it seems that there are other things that go on in there that impact either getting pregnant or keeping it, so MrR does need to listen to the research! However in saying that he does have a good reputation for getting people pregnant, so he is doing something right!

Emma - thanks hun 

Alisha and Beanie   

Morning to everyone else.

I have to go soon, I have a man from the BBC coming to my house in a bit for an interview on this IVF lark! I will tell all later !!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Another me post I'm afraid but just to let you know that 9 of the 12 fertilised! We are delighted as that is better than last time when we had 17 eggs (had 7 fertilise then). We are in for et at 9 tomorrow. So thanks for all the good wishes and    - they definitely worked.  

Off for acupuncture shortly and will be back on later to catch up on the news. Looks like yesterday was a busy day. Have a good day all.

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning everyone!

*Monkey* - That is great! 9 embies is fab. Have a lovely day.  for tomorrow!

*Alisha* - Hang on in there. I know it is so hard up one minute and down the next. for you. x

*Elly* - Good luck with your BBC interview. Sounds very interesting!! 

Had my scan this morning and am pleased to say that I am not just imagining things! We have been told we are 6 weeks pg. Saw the sac, very small baby and a little flickering heartbeat. Feel a little more reassured now but wishing 12 weeks would hurry up!

going to go and walk the dog in the sunshine, lovely! back later. x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkey - well done babe and good luck for tomorrow when you get to meet your beautiful embies!   

Barney - well done you too! I bet you and DH are thrilled to bits now, no more nasty IVF for you!     

The BBC guy is on his way, will be here about 10.15 - it's for the radio and it's about IVF and the NHS    or in mine and many peoples case - the LACK of NHS (No Help Service!)


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning everyone  

Wildcat - fingers crossed for you, it all sounds positive so far!   

Barney - congratulations  

Emma - good luck with ARGC. I've done the hcg or whatever it's called, I found it very painful but I am NOT very good with any sort of pain (god knows how I'm going to cope with childbirth  )

Monkey - great news on embies, good luck for ET  

Alisha and Beanie -    

Chelsea - 7 follies is still a good number, and like someone said already they do keep growing between trigger shot and EC.

Clareber - I have been in Mr Riddle's care for many years now, he's done all my ICSI's, FET, lap etc. Whilst he's not pro steroids I have always found him very supportive and encouraging and honest. When I told him that it felt like something was trying to start to live but then died at every tx, he took me seriously and sent me off for further tests, then prescribed me with Fragmin and aspirin - which seemed to do the trick  

Sukie - AF dance for you        

Hello to everyone else  

Isn't this weather great?! I am soooo happy to wake up to clear skies every morning especially as my little sis is coming to visit on Thursday, she's staying the weekend and it's so much nicer when the sun's out


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are well....

Barney, congratulations on your scan, i bet it was so lovely, so pleased for you  
Emma, goodluck with your HSG tomorrow, i hope that it brings you good news hun  
Wildcat, Beanie & Alisha     fingers and toes crossed for you all
Chelsea & Jelly, Goodluck with e/c tomorrow, hope that you both get lots of lovely eggs   
Monkey, well done hun, thats exactly the same amount of eggs i had and the same amount that fertilised, goodluck with your transfer tomorrow   
Suki, hope AF gets a move on for you hun, so you can get stimming  

WN will be busy tomorrow....Hi to everyone else, Tash, Ali, Gill, Fingers, Nibbles, Bali, Jules77, Julesx and everyone i have missed

Enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-    well done its a nice feeling seeing the h/b enjoy !!! 

Wildcat-Have fun with the bbc  

Monkey-Well done on the fertilisation good luck tomorrow   

Nibbles-Have a nice time with your sister  

Myra-   hope your ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Monkey - great news about your embies, good luck tomorrow for ET   

Barney    its lovely seeing the h/b isn't it.  Hope you and dh manage to enjoy it now without too much stress.

Emma - good luck for tomorrow with the hsg, still don't know what it involves    

Wildcat - only you can be interviewed by the BBC    bet you put your posh voice on  

Alisha - what are you doing testing this early    Emma's right for a change  

Jelly & Chelsea - good luck for tomorrow

Myra - you still on count down to start your new job  

Sukie - hope af arrives soon 

2wwers - Elly, Beanie & Alisha      

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi!!! ABOUT IM RIGHT FOR A CHANGE (shouting)    Listen Jellybabe explained it yesterday you silly mare


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles - the weather is gorgeous isn't it! HOw is your pregnancy going these days?

Hi Myra - how are you babe? not seen you on for a few days.

Emma - BBC thing done! Easy peasy - radio interview so no nasty cameras to deal with!! Are you getting nervous for tomorrow? Although knowing you, you will stride in there and be half naked in seconds with your bits on show telling the doc to hurry up and get on with it!!

The BBC interview was for radio five live. It will be aired on Sunday 12th August and the topic is IVF and the NHS. This is the programme it will be on: http://www.bbc.co.uk/fivelive/programmes/worricker.shtml I hope I got the point across about the NHS being crap and not helping us! They also wanted to know a bit about me and my blog and what IVF is all about etc so it should be interesting. I think they are also interviewing other people too, so I can't wait to here the whole thing.

Tash yeah I totally put my posh voice on - didn't want the zummerset accent coming out! make me sound like a right farmer giles!

Where is everyone else today? I'm expecting tomorrow to be quiet, but not today!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma    I damn I bloody missed it again    Go find it for me and post it please    Its only cause I care and want to know what you are going to go through tomorrow cause I love ya  

Elly - you'll have to remind us closerto the time so that we can listen in    The NHS doesn't get much better even when you are pg.  Do you believe I have my first proper mw appoint on Thurs when I will be 22wks    I'm sure thats wrong  

Anyway off for luncheepoos now, not that I am going to have poo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- i will write it AGAIN   they put that thing in that you have to clamp you open when you have a scan they then put a cathetor through your cervix then inject dye through it (the painful part) then you have a camera thing over your belly and it takes xrays to see if the dye is coming out through your tube and basically what is going on in there   have a nice lunch  


Elly-All sounds good   yeah dont let the accent come on as they will think your out of the rice pudding adverts   and oi i wont be looking forwar to getting naked


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash - I bet you are having a big stinky poo really, you just don't wanna admit it  22weeks and no mw yet? OMG that is WRONG!! I saw my mw at 7 weeks, then again at 12, 16, 20 etc you need to go kick some mw booty   

Emma - just make sure your lady garden is nicely trimmed for the new doc!   sounds like it will be on display for quite a while  - and don't forget to wipe your bum proper if you have a poo first thing - don't want any clingons lurking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I have you know i will never see this doc again so i dont care about any clingons    and my lady garden is nice and neat so dont have to worry about that   hope it doesnt hurt


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma      I hope for you it doesn't hurt too. Although I expect they would give you a local anaesthetic if it was going to be really painful, I would expect it to be really uncomfortable more than painful   I hope it goes well for you though   

Damn MSN won't let me log in today - anyone else having problems?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im on msn although on busy as i cant keep up with it whilst working at the same time so tend not to chat much on there


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Now back from acupuncture. One more session tomorrow after et and then that's it for needles, thank goodness.

Wildcat - good luck for testing tomorrow   - looking forward to seeing your BFP when I get back from WN. Looking forward to hearing you on the radio as well sounds like an interesting programme.

Emma - hope HSG goes ok tomorrow - I had one a couple of years ago and it didn't hurt at the time but afterwards I had af like cramps for about 20 minutes so definitely take some painkillers.

Barney - I am so pleased that your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat. You and dh must have been so over the moon. Have a very happy pregnancy!

Jellybabe and Debs -    good luck to both of you for tomorrow's ec. 

Alisha - it's far too early to be testing.      keeping thinking positive this week!

Beanie -    for you too. I can't quite remember when you are testing but I think it must be soon so good luck.

Hi NVH and Nibbles - thanks for your good wishes. Hopefully there will be lots of us joining you with out BFPs very soon.

Hi Myra - thanks hun, I am hoping we will get some frosties but I am concentrating on getting 2 good ones for tomorrow's et.

Sukie - sorry to hear af hasn't turned up yet. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer.

Hi Jules77 and Clareber as well.

Sorry if I have missed anything....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see Emma, I had my lunch before reading it but it wouldn't have put me off anyway.  Glad to see you haven't got any clingons and your muff is all nice and neat  

Elly - no I didn't have a poo actualy


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck *Jelly * and *ChelseaBun* for *EC*. Sending  Follie vibes.

*Monkey* - Good luck for *ET*.

*Wildcat* - Best of luck for *Testing*.

*Alisha* and *Beanie* -  2ww vibes.

*Paris * - Good luck for your *HSG*. Glad ARGC have prescribed you antib's for it - I had issues with not having them when I had an NHS one (spent 2 days on a IV drip as a result with possible infection). They really sound like they are sorted.

Phew - what a big day it is tomorrow. I hope I didn't miss anything major for anyone.

Caro xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildcat for tomorrow    

Emma hope HSG goes well    

Hope EC went well Jellybabe and Chelsea bun  

Monkey good luck for ET tomorrow  

Alisha for 2ww    

Hi everyone else  

Pots
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Thanks hun   cant believe how your pg is flying  

Pots thanks darling   

Tash-my muff is always nice and neat


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Debs - Good luck for tommorow - hope you get lots of nice eggies   

Jelly - same to you - hope it all goes well    - dont you two gocausing trouble together in recovery now  

Wildcat - sending you lots of    for testing tommorow - got a good feeling about you  

Emma - Hope the hsg goes ok  - erm what is it again?  - its not that bad really it isnt  

Monkey - good luck or ET tommorow  

Alisha - you are naughty testing so early   please try and stay positive - you just never know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster   what you been up to   are you still eating left overs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - good luck for tomorrow, really hoping this works for you   

Emma - yeh can't imagine you with an unruley muff    Hope all goes ok tomorrow and it doesn't hurt you.  Will be thinking of you and
fingers crossed you get the all clear    

Jelly/Chelsea/Monkey/Alisha/Beanie           

See ya xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye tash love you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

left overs all gone  - good job as they were starting to make me feel









Hi and bye Tash - hope you and the boys are doing ok 

How do we always ending up talking about Emmas muff?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i think you will find its wildcat that started it  not me ...for once   anyways, im glad all your left overs have gone as they would of been rather rank eating them now 

Ps that pic of Sid licking makes me   i bet he is a dirty git like his mum


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL yeah I lowered the tone today - bordem does that to you I think!  

Emma - all the best for tomorrow hun, I hope you get the all clear and some answers    

Thanks to everyone for all the     I'm pooping myself for tomorrow, but you know I can't resist testing early! lol  Alisha and Beanie will you be testing early too? Or am I the only   one? 

Monkey - good luck for ET tomorrow    

Jellybabe and Chelseabun good luck for tomorrow's EC     

Pots - when is your first scan? do you have a date yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-All the best for tomorrow       

Monkey- all the best for e/t       

Jelly and Debs good luck ladies      

Anyone in for scans tomorrow at woking


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your   thoughts    

Sukie - cant believe that af hasnt shown yet  

Monkey - 7 fertilized   well done you   hope all goes well for transfer tommorow   will be thinking of you at 9am when Im lying in recovery   

Barney - how lovely to see the heartbeat   now you know it really is real  

Myra - how ya doing  

Wildcat -    for tomorrow   everything crossed for you

Alisha & beanie -     for whenever you test

Emma - hope all goes well tommorow   remember it is a bit crampy but not to bad at all  

Debs - thinking of you   hope you manage to sort out a scan before ec. Glad the trigger shot went well

Hi to Haster, Pots, NVH, Caro and everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Jellybabe   think its all the unknown and worrying about 5 or more people looking at my lady garden


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - I would have thought that after all this ivf lark you would be happy dropping your knickers for anybody     

and my boy is a little angel i'll have you know   and good enough for your princess anyday  

Wildcat - Alisha has already tested so you were beaten to it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hatster that was a good come back there     Sidney can leave my little lady alone or else


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

he's pedigree you know - british shorthair (although we think he was a reject) so he's no common alley cat -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Loving the smiley    SID PEDIGREE (Shouting as im in shock)  

Right im off have a nice evening Hattie hatster


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

you too - catch you later


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your   .  

Wildcat - well done on the radio interview.  I will unfortunately miss it, as I will not be in the country that day.  Good luck for the test tomorrow    .  

Alisha -   

Monkey - good luck for ET tomorrow.  I will probably not be thinking of you at 9am tomorrow as I should be well and truly sparko by then.  Mind you, I could well be awake, as I have Jellybabe in front of me and she will no doubt take ages as she has all those follies  

Hatster -   and glad to hear the leftovers have finished.  

Jellybabe - see you at 7am tomorrow.  

Emma - loads of luck for tomorrow.  

DH just cooking me my last supper!  Probably not the best choice, but I fancied something really tasty and he is making me a curry.  I'm sure the staff in the operating theatre are going to love me, but I won't care as I will be asleep


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Debs I have now got a vision of you gassing them all







  - Enjoyyour curry and good luck tommorow 

Off to spark up the bbq - got to make the most of evenings like tonight


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all,
Thank you very much for all your dances. They worked the witch showed up early this morning  
So I rand woking and I'm having another scan tomorrow @ 9.10am. So I can come round and tend to you all 

Good luck girls who are having EC tomorrow     

Monkey are you having them put back tomorrow? If you are good luck too  

Elly Good luck testing tomorrow 

Also Lots of luck to all that are about to test      

Nibbles I hope you are both keeping well x

Sukie


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Sukie - fantastic news.  Its going to be very busy at WN tomorrow.  Hope all goes well and then you can start stimms.

Hatster - if there is a mass evacuation at WN tomorrow, then you know it was me to blame


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening

big good lucks install for lots of peops tomorrow....

*good luck with your e/c ... jelly *  

*good luck with your e/c ... debs  *  

*well done monkey on your fertilization and best of luck with e/t tomorrow!*   

elly best of luck with testing  

sukie hurray for the witch and best of luck tomorrow with b/l scan   

*emma hope the hsg goes well and its not too sore, thanks for reminding me recipe comeing up  *  

*hatster a bbq.. that was a good idea.. too late for us  pah! hope you had a tasty one *   

Barney that's great news 

*hiya myra ..you started taht job yet? and tell us the name/email of that clinic por favor [/*color]

pots howz the pregnancy going.. and whens your scan? 

caro howz your pregnancy going?

beanie  

jules 77 how you doing? how was dh birthday? got a wee suggestion regarding the list as I'm always hunting for it! maybe if it was posted on pages 1 - 5 - 10 maybe or there abouts? just a suggestion! 
so hopefully I've captured the main..  hellos to you other peops..  nvh, nibbles, ali, kerry (where have you gone?), jules x, minow, gill, karen, bali, clareber, angie, hope, babydreams, strawbs and bendy  phew! big apologises if I've missed you

thanks for the messages and the  I know i was daft to test that early but feel like i've got it out of my system now ..starting to think about a holiday and have been looking at greece for a bit of the old  mind you it was lovely today would have been nicer if i wasn't at work .. now have the rest of the week to do my assignments  pants!

[fly]best of luck tomorrow ladies[/fly]


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Wildcat- can't send you enough   
In fact,    must be in short supply in Surrey tomorrow as they will all be at the Nuffield-
good luck to Jellybabe- let's hope they have a great big storage facility and you get billions of swimmers to make them into embies. You'll have a football team of your own before too long!
Monkey- hope ET goes well and they feel like digging in and making a nice home.
CB- you have had my thoughts already!!!
Alisha...  words are useless but thinking of you.


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

should have asked in my last post- any advice on spirulina dosages at different times during treatment?
thanks.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days, mad rush at work and intermittent internet access. I finally got off my butt and phoned a couple of agencies and I have a job interview lined up 5mins from home. Haven't even been for the interview yet and I am already panicking about whether I can really change jobs at the moment as I hope to go for tx in October (ish)!! What am I like!! I've stayed in several jobs longer than necessary over the years because of blinking tx... s'pose I just need to wait and see what I think of the role being offered and of course if they offer it to me!!   

Few personals to do....

Barney -            so pleased for you honey - how you told DH made me  
sukie - glad AF finally arrived - hope b/l goes well      
emma - hope the hsg is OK tomorrow - it's a good idea to take the paracetamol before you go     
Alisha - really hope it was just a case of too early  
monkey  good luck with e/t      
jelly and debs good luck with your e/c      
elly and chris - everything crossed for you two      
hatster - hi honey - hope you are OK, bet your sid is too posh for Emmas pussy!!

Hi to clareber, alisha, angie, hope, babydreams, strawbs, bendy, gill, karen, minow, bali, nibbles, ali, tash, jules 77 
Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

So much has happened - there is no way I can remember it all!!!!

Can I just say "ditto" to Alisha's lovely colourful post   and she's a naughty girl for testing sooooo early  

Having a mad time at work after my hols. Can't believe how busy I am! Hope it calms down soon as we're about to join the roller coaster again  . I'm in at WN on Thursday to pick up my plan and should start d/regs on 15th Aug. Oh can't wait to feel like a junkie again  

Finally, told the 2 girls who work for me so they are prepared for my mood swings   during d/regs. I did ask them if they had noticed anything over the last 10 months in my behaviour. They said no   - so I must be a real mad cow all the time   

Lots of love and luck to all,

Jules LH x

PS Emma - my HSG 2 years ago was more embarrassing than anything else - but it was before I'd been introduced to dildocam   and being used to having everything on display   Seriously though, it is a bit uncomfortable and you may need painkillers afterwards but I got on a train to London straight after mine so you'll be fine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Jules-  well done on getting on the rollercoaster so soon hun   thanks for the advice about the hsg   couldnt sleep last night  

Monkey-Good luck for e/t   

Jellybabe and Debs-Good luck for e/c and no talking over your tea and sarnies      

Wildcats-     for testing today   

Alisha-Thanks for the recipe   and no more testing till the weekend ok   

Kerry-You didnt say when the interview was   good luck    

Clareber-Tash took spirulina try pm'ing her as she never reads posts properly   

Sukie-So glad a/f turned up good luck for your scan today    

Eating my brekkie then into the shower for me   bricking it


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Good luck for today hun. Thinking of you. Get those painkillers down your ne  ck!

*Wildcats* -   

*Alisha* - What a lovely colourful post! Glad you've got your early testing out of your system!

*Jellybabe and Debs* -  for EC today

*Monkey* - Hoping you have a lovely smooth ET today.  How many embies are you having put back?

*Sukie* - Glad AF showed up finally! with the scan.

 to everyone else!

Having a lazy day today although will have to go and buy some food as there is not much in. I hate food shopping! Also got my midwife booking app today which seems so early but that is what GP told me to do. She was full at the surgery so she is coming round to see me this afternoon.

Going for a shower and then taking the dog out. Back later. xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Lots happening today I think.

Good luck for testing Wildcat - I hope this is the one for you    

All the best to Debs and Jelly for EC today.  Hope you get lots of nice juicy eggs.  Also good luck to Monkey, hope ET goes really smoothly this morning.

Emma, hope all goes well with your HSG (what's one of those again - hahah - only kidding!)

Alisha, please don't give up yet.  I think you tested way too early    

Love to everyone.

Beanie xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning  

Barney - hope the scan reasureed you a little - how amazing to see your little bean  .  I never got your PM the other day so I sent you one - not sure if you got it?

Lots of luck to Debs, Jelly and Monkeylove today    

Emma - good luck with your HSG too  

Keeping my fingers crossed for Wildcat and Alisha - I hope you just tested early and get a lovely surprise Alisha.  Some time away in the sun sounds like a great plan regardless  

Gill - how are you hun?  Did you get my PM the other day?

 to everyone else xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I guess its going to be quiet today with the EC/ET's and esp wtih Emma having her HSG    Good luck to you all   

Elly   

Emma - you're right, I nearly missed clare's question    Hope you'll be ok today  

Clareber - I took spirulina, I used to take 2 capsules in the morning and then 2 at night.  It can't do you any harm cause i'm proof of that.

2wwers as always     

Right back to work


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Good luck to everyone today who is having EC, scans, Hsg's, testing and ET!!!     

Sadly for me it was a BFN this morning   We are gutted as can be expected, but we will pick ourselves up and do it again. Thanks to everyone who sent positive vibes to me, I'll hang on to them for next time. We will of course test again on Friday in case there is a glimmer of hope, but I don't think it has worked this time.

I'm off to drown my sorrows in some daytime tv and some chocolate.


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildcat - I am so sorry to read your news and will be hoping hard that friday will bring good news.  In the meantime, thinking of you and sending you lots of love


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Elly   I'm sorry hun, but hopefully Fri will bring a different result  

Emma Good luck today

Debs and Jelly hope it goes well today 

I had my scan and I'm d/r so I start stimms tomorrow  Gotta dash to work now x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

elly and mr wildcat   I'm sorry fingers crossed for friday   






karen lovely to hear from you.. how are you? have you been on your hols yet?

beanie how are you doing? not tempted on testing then..? best of luck for friday   

jules x not long till your on this roller coaster again ..wishing you lots of luck for this tx  

clareber you finished school yet? I was having spirulina powder 1tsp with a glass of apple juice.. once a day actually I forgot to take it most of the time   so don't look at my results on it!

have a nice day all 

morning nvh, pots, barney, sukie and emma ..who must be on her way by now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Elly/Chris...so sorry guys bet still sending you    for Fri.   
Debs and Jelly...hope EC goes well   
Sulie...glad AF has arrived and you can start    happy dregging
Emma.....thinking of you today, hope its not too uncomfortable   
Barney....I  am so happy for you and DH....bet you are on cloud nine   
Alisha and Beanie...hope the 2ww is going ok.......i wont be around to send my congrats as off on holiday tomorrow.
Monkeylove......7 embies thats fantastic...good luck wiv ET today   
Hi Kerry, Gill. Myra, karen, hatser, Tash, Pots, Bendy and all you other Woking lovelies.
I am off to pack my suitcase, will be back next Fri to catch up with all the news.
Good luck everyone xxxxxx will miss you


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - I am so sorry to hear that it was a BFN this morning.  I really hope that the test on Friday is different.

Debs and Jelly - hope all went well today and you are not feeling too sore   

Sukie - great news that af has turned up. You must have been in the waiting room at the same time as me and dh. What were you wearing I was wearing a black top and green trousers and dh was with me (he had a leather jacket on)

Emma - what time is your HSG - good luck

So, have two embies back on board and am officially PUPO. I was a bit upset during and after et as the embryologist seemed a bit negative - dh thought she was just more businesslike than some of the others we have seen. I think they should be taught to be a bit more patient-friendly when dealing with something as important as this. Anyway had a bit of a cry in the car park afterwards and feeling better now! I have one 5 cell and one 4 cell on board, one is grade 2 and the other is "average" (which was one of the things that upset me - not a great word to use when you have spent loads of time and money on tx). I think Mr Curtis realised I was a bit disappointed/upset and was very reassuring - he said that the grading wasn't really that important and that he thought that they had been a bit strict with the grading. He made me feel much better! 

The 5 cell divided as they were being prepared so that sounds good. Not sure yet whether we will have any freeze - again she was a bit dismissive about that but 8 of the 9 went on to divide overnight so fingers crossed. Anyway the main thing is to concentrate on the 2 that are in place now.    Please work! 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcats - I am so sorry, gutted for you  , and praying it will change in the next two days


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly and Chris      really hope that Friday brings a different result for you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Elly & Chris sorry, i will still keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get a different result on Friday  
Monkey, congratulations on being PUPO, sorry that you felt upset, i would not worry to much about grading, just enjoy being PUPO hun   
Cheslea & Jelly, hope everything went well today and you both have got lots of lovely eggs  
Alisha & Beanie   
Emma, hope today goes well  
Ali, have a fab holiday hun  

Hi to everyone else xx

Off to work in a hour so better start getting ready


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly & Chris    I am so sorry that you got a bfn today, have everything crossed that it will change by friday    I love your fighting spirit and I guess we just have to pick ourselves up and go again and again until we get our dream.  It will happen again for you two  

Monkey - congrats on being PUPO. Sorry about the crappy embryologist but we all know that grades of embryos doesn't mean anything, but she deserves a slap anyway.  The 5 cell sounds great and you have a lot to be positive for.  Its all very emotional anyway so good that you got it all off your chest.  Forget what she said and just start feeling positive that this is your turn. Then you can go back and stick your fingers up at that embryologist     

Ali - have a great time on hols


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Elly and Chris, ditto what everyone else has said, I really hope that it's too early and that Friday will bring you the right result  

Alisha, I don't test until Monday (and I won't be testing early as I want to hold on to being PUPO for as long as I can) Monday seems like a lifetime away - the second week seems to drag so much.  Am not feeling too hopefully at the moment but time will tell I suppose  

Monkey, congratulations on being PUPO.  Sorry that you had a bad experience this morning but when you get your BFP you can stick your fingers up to that embryologist!  

Barney, forgot to say earlier that I'm so glad that all went well with your scan yesterday.  You can now believe that it's real.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Don't work too hard Myra!

Sukie, what a relief that AF turned up at last.  Great news that you can move onto stimms.  It will be EC before you know it  .

Ali, have a great holiday.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Beanie-Good luck for testing   

Monkey-They sound like great embies hun     for the lady who was not nice to you  

Ali-Have a good holiday and dont get too brown   

Tash-Knew you would miss it  

Myra-How are you hun  

Karen-Where have you been   any news on your next cycle  

Well im not happy with Woking   i will be calling them after 2pm and asking for my 3 cycles i have paid for back fully   my cons at the argc and the man who did the hsg said that YOU CANT PICK HYDRO UP BY A SCAN   i have had it confirmed and saw it for myself i have a massive hydro   Mr R said that he could pick it up on the scan so basically i have been told my embies wouldnt of stood a chance plus it causes miscarriage   Why didnt Mr R send me for an hsg instead if letting me go through cycle after cycle  i also rung woking before my fet saying i had a throbbing pain on my left hand side by my tube like an ectopic and they said it was nothing   (must of been my tube stretching with the hydro) NOT A HAPPY BUNNY


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - that's awful - too right, ring Woking and give them a rollocking! How dare they let you go through all the heartbreak you've been through when all the time you had this hydro. Give them hell..   I know it's not any consolation but now this has been discovered it can be removed and you will get your sticky BFP next cycle.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

OMG & bloody hell  emma that's unreal!

you must be rather upset i should imagine   you poor thing   
you've so done the right thing moving.. what happens now hun?

you'll defo get  your bfp next tx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma - I can't believe that WN didn't check you out properly - that's terrible. Thank goodness that you had the hsg now and this has been picked up so that you can get your BFP now.    to WN.

Feeling much better now after acupuncture and lunch. Just had a call from WN to say that they are freezing three embryos which is good news. 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Guys, have called woking and their still saying it wasnt there on the scans or my lap (from ectopic)    i will write a letter and they have offered us a cons with Mr R but i dont think we will go there tbh  

Will have to wait for the argc to get the results in 2 days then they will call me with what to do next, so will have to pay to get this removed    more money £785 just for the hsg  

Monkey-Good news you have some frosties for siblings


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey Emma, couldn't believe it when I got your text.  Thats disgusting and to think that MrR said maybe it might be that!  How come this wasn't checked after your ectopic? Could they tell how long its been there or does it react to the stimms?  Oh i'm gonna ring you now!  Give WN a good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Want to here something funny   they gave me a big old surf board as a sanitary towel, and it showed out the back of my trousers when i was walking people must of thought i had a big poo in there


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wish I was there to poke it     Can just imagine you in your lovely clothes with a big fat pad sticking out waddling onto the tube.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

They probably thought it was a poo or incontinents pads


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bet they thought nice face, shame about the


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheek       couple of old people behind me must of thought poor girl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just as well it wasn't sticking out in the front otherwise people might have thought you were a lady boy


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Wildcats - Sorry to hear that your test this morning was a negative. I still have my fingers crossed that is just too early, and the result on Friday will be positive. Sending both of you a great big hug  . 

Emma - You must be so furious that Woking didn't get this checked out for you sooner. It shows that the move to ARGC was the right thing for you.

Barney - So pleased that your scan went well. It must be wonderful to see the heart beat on the screen. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Sukie - Glad the witch arrived at last and you are able to start the stimms tomorrow

Jellybabe and Chelseabun - I hope that E/C went well for you both today  

Monkey - Congratulations on being PUPO. Enjoy this special time. Great news that you have 3 Frosties - well done. Sending you lots of sticky vibes  

Alisha - I try and post the upated list every few days but If you are trying to find the last list, one easy way to find it is by looking at my last posts. Put your cursor over Jules77 on the left hand side of the woking thread, and you will see it says "view the profile of Jules77". If you click here it will take you to my profile.  In the additional information section there is another link that says "show the last posts of this person". In this view you can see my posts. I only post on the Woking thread at the moment, so you can easily find the latest treatment list I saved up.

Jules - Not long till the 15th and you will be on the roller coaster again. I hope your holiday has left you nice and relaxed and ready to start!

Ali - Have a fabulous holiday!

Beanie - sending you lots of ++

A big   to Myra, Tash, Karen, Hatster, Bali, Minow, Gill, Clarebear and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET in Oct/Nov
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Jules 77 - Waiting to start again in September

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Julesx - Starts D/R 15th August

DownRegging









Sukie - Started D/R 13th July. Starts Stimms 2nd August
Clareber - Started D/R 26th July

Stimming









Chelseabun - Started Stimming 21st July. E/C Wednesday 1st August
Jellybabe - Started Stimming 20th July. E/C Wednesday 1st August

 2WW PUPO !! 









Wildcats - E/T on the 20th July. Official test date Friday 3rd August
Alisha Converted to IUI - "basted" on 20/07. Official test date Sunday 5th August
Beanie - E/T 23rd July. Official test date Monday 6th August
Monkey2007 - ET Wednesday 1st August

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD ?? 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Coo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules   furious is an understatement letter of complaint will be going out once the argc have faxed over my results   how are you  

Tash-No im no lady boy not with bangers like i have   

Alisha-pmsl cant believe you posted on the argc thread thinking it was Woking


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

quick one

official test day is the 5th aug and I've seen a bargain holiday to go on the 10th aug ..should I go for it?? is it that  dodgy to fly whilst pregnant?? (small hope there!)

what do you reckon??

 emma I know!! cause i was in a flap!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fly  

And if you tested on monday you were well early you nutter


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks em..   I know should give myself a   for that  

just rang dp and he says book it!   ooohhh eckk! shall do a quick look for info..


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Alisha,

Where is the bargain holiday that you have seen - go for it!  

Em - I am fine thanks but willing the weekend to be here. It is so sunny out and I am stuck in the office today. 

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

BOOOKKKKK ITTTT NOW ALISHA ( can you hear me im shouting it)   

Jules-I know a nice bbq would be good me thinks for the w/end


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha I flew and the twins are ok.  Its so early anyway and people fly all the time not knowing they are preggers so go do it! It might be the last holiday that you and dh have alone  

Jules - that makes two of us!  Oh well hope it stays nice for the weekend, might have Friday off  

Emma - Make sure M spoils you tonight and even though its crap finding out about the hydro at least you've found out about it so that means no more wasted cycles.  If anything it just proves that you made the right choice going to the ARGC.  Think you're gonna have to sell your body now    Take care chicken  

Anyway, off home now so speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters Tash love ya    I think im going to get YOU to sell Your pg body for me as i dont do things like that


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcats -  I echo what everyone else has said. Hope things change by friday for you  

Beanie & Alisha - thinking of you two also and for testing        

Sukie - glad af finally came   yey you can finally start

Fingers - it is so tricky with the changing job issue   I know exactly how you feel

Jules - 15th Aug will be here before you know it  

Ali - enjoy your week away   going anywhere nice  

Emma - sorry to hear about the hydro   totally understand why you feel so upset. When will you have it removed  

Monkey - tactless health professionals are not an ideal ingredient in a ACU   sorry it made you feel bad   but glad to see you put it behind you and are now concentrating on the two precious embies you are carrying   

Debs - so nice to see you this morning   how did you get on   didnt hear the screams as they wheeled you to theatre  

I am sitting here with my hottie as I am a little sore but that is to be expected. I had 24 eggs retrieved, 16 of which were mature and 5 may still ripen   so really pleased and looking forward to seeing how they do over night


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma you made me laugh with your poo towel - first time I've smiled today so thanks    Bloody Woking have a lot to answer for lately. They are going to get a letter from me too so they had better watch out! We are on the warpath      Glad you got an answer though, every step you take gets you closer to being a mummy so keep at it babe ^hubme^ 

Congrats Monkey on being PUPO - good luck to you for the 2ww    

Jellybabe and Chelsea      

Tash you cracked me up too with your ladyboy comment!     

Alisha - BOOK IT!!!

I'm looking at what some of the clinics abroad are like - anyone got any ideas of a good one? The thought of a holiday in Spain or somewhere while doing tx sounds nice right now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-well done chicken licken you have a good crop there dont you     good luck for the call tomorrow    once the argc call me in a couple of days will book to have it taken out ..im thinking 2wks  

Debs    

Elly-Try going on the tx abroad threads and posting as im sure they will know more   i have heard Barbados have very good results and they do immune tx too ...good holiday


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello there!

Jellybabe - I was really really brave and didn't scream the place down.  I think because you were there I didn't want to embarrass myself and decided that a little decorum was called for  .  Excellent news on your eggs, you are like a mother hen with all those eggies  

Wildcat - so sorry to read your news today, I do so hope that the result is different on Friday   .  I took your advice and asked them to scan me beforehand and I was just brushed off and told that there was no necessity.  

Monkey - congrats on being PUPO and on your frosties.  Did you have the really young embryologist who looks like she should still be in sixth form?  I remember her as petite and blonde.  If it is the same person I had exactly the same experience last time.  I think they could do well to understand how fragile we can feel and think they could do with going through IVF themselves to understand how flippant and negative they can come across.  

Emma - ahh ladyboy, this is probably why you are having so many problems    On a serious note, I am glad that you had your HSG today and that it answered some questions, but so damn angry at Woking for not doing something sooner and putting you through so much unnecessary grief.  I hope you can have your op soon and then get going with your first try at the ARGC.

Beanie - good luck for Monday   

Alisha - hope you have booked your holiday.  Where are you going?  BTW - here are todays   

Clareber - thanks for the pm

I managed 6 eggs, so it is just a case of waiting and seeing what happens overnight now.  I just so hope that they do what they are supposed to by tomorrow morning.  I feel loads better this time, tummy is a bit achey, but at least I can sit down this time.  I found out that I am not doing cyclogest, so was a bit taken aback by this.  I am having Pregnyl instead.  All being well I get to ET on Friday, I will have one pregnyl shot on Friday and then one on Monday and then that is it.  Has anyone else had this?  I was told that if they only collect a few eggs then this is the way to go (funny they didn't do it last time when I had 7).

A huge hello to everyone else and sorry if i forgot anyone, but feeling a bit knackered.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-   well done honey   cheesy and wildcat had pregnyl they only give cyclogest if you have lots of eggies as apparently it helps ohss symptoms    good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Elly and Chris* -  so sorry it wasn't the result you were hoping for this morning. Hope that Friday brings a different story. 

*Emma* - Sorry to hear about your hydro but as the others have said at least you can now do something about it and won't have any more wasted cycles. 

*Monkey * - Congratulations on being PUPO   2 lovely embies (grading not really important as we know!) and 3 frosties. Sorry that you had to listen to that insensitive woman this morning. Sometimes I think other people just don't realise how fragile we are as it is a long and difficult journey and we analyse everything. Hopefully Mr C might have a word with her and she might be a bit more sensitive in future.

*Jellybabe* - Well done on all those eggies. Take it easy and keep drinking that water!

*Debs* -  for Fri. Great news on your 6 lovely eggs. to them and hope they give you some great embies for Fri.

*NVH* - I also PMSL at your ladyboy comment!!   Sorry Emma!

*Alisha* - I think you should book it too. Go for it!

DH back soon so I am going to go and think what I can rustle up for dinner. Totally knackered if truth be told so might ask him to do it again!  

Have a good evening everyone xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Debs   good luck for the call tommorow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congratulations Debs and Jellybabe - and good luck for the call tomorrow morning   

Have a lovely evening everyone


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Wildcat..so sorry but, like everyone else, hope it is different on Friday...I have been in contact with the barbados clinic...I think it is as simple as barbadosivf.com or something...anyway...they are REALLY helpful via e.mail and you get a free phone consultation, although their packages are quite expensive...I think it was about £10,000 for the middle comfort category, £7500 for basic accommodation and ooodles for luxury...having said that, when I googled basic accommodation in barbados, it STILL looked fabulous. I REALLY fancy it and will be trying to convince my DH that it might be a godd Christmas or easter option if this fails AND we can find the money somewhere. There is also one that looks good in ISTANBUL- JUMAID Hospital or something. They both have the most fantastic results...60% If I remember rightly. (but i can be a bit dippy so I may have it all completely wrong)

Well done to the egg collectors today...24...wow!

CB...well done you...from the previous post you have nothing to worry about with prgnyl although Wokings inconsistency on so many issues posted here I find quite worrying...why did they NOT give you pregnyl last time...did you ask them?

Good luck to everyone and hope the 2ww flies by..especially those on w2...I found the whole process a real killer.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Please forgive me, but I'm going to have to slowly catch up with you all and get to grips with where you're all at and all the news I've missed, I feel like I've totally lost touch since taking some time out from here for the move!

I just want to say though, (as I quickly scanned back)...

*Mr & Mrs W*...I'm so sorry to hear your news. Like everyone else, I'll be hoping and keeping everything crossed that things change around on Friday. Huge hugs xxx

Hi to everyone, as I said, I will try to get up to speed soon, but we're still so busy getting the house sorted, so I wont be on regularly for a while yet. I just wanted to pop in and say hi xx 

As for me....
The house move went well, apart from moving the day of the monsoon!!! (NOT fun!!)
We still have heaps to do, and don't seem to have a minute to sit down!!

We went for our initial consultation for our 3rd ICSI last week, and it all looks promising. I will be on a different stimming drug this time, (Gonal instead of Menopur) which they think I may react better to, as I don't produce a huge amount of eggs. There will be a few differences that may help as it's a different hospital, but I will also be on steroids this time incase I have high NK cells around my womb. I have always been convinced that my infertility is related to something in this area, so I'm very pleased about that!
I'll be starting quite soon, so watch this space....

Anyway must dash now as lots to do!

Bye for now.

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Not long in from work, thought i would pop on to see how everyone got on today...

Emma, sorry that you have a hydro, cannot believe WN, letting you have tx without checking things properly, dont blame you for complaining, at least now you know and once removed you will get your long awaited positive result  

Jellybabe, well done you, what a bumper crop, you will have loads of lovely embies when you get the call in the morning  

Chelsea, well done to you also, heres to lovely embies for you as well  

Elly, still hoping that Friday gives you a different result, dont blame you looking at tx abroad, its defo what i am going to do, after i have used my frosties, i will be going for a fresh cycle in Poland, i also have heard that Istanbul is good, they have a package deal that includes a 2 week holiday, i think its around £3000, so thats not bad, have a look at there website, think the clinic is called Jinemed, i know there is a thread on the International boards  

Alisha & Beanie   

Monkey, great news on having 3 frosties, well done hun  

Hi Tash, hope you are well hun  

Hi to everyone else, off to chill out infront of the tv as on my own tonight, dh is in Poland working till tomorrow, i have got him to check out exactly where the clinic is, one of the guys who he works with over there is going to drive him there tomorrow so he can have a look.

Catch you all tomorrow, goodluck Jelly and Chelsea with e/t tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Myra-Wow Poland is really good for ivf   when do you think you will be cycling  

Angie-Glad your all moved in   nkcells is getting more common for people who fall into the unexplained catergory so im sure the steroids will do the trick for you  

Clareber-I have been to Barbados and its fab   at the Basian clinic they do all immune treatments like the argc, not sure what there monitoring is like and whether you have to stay out there for stimms but imaging the luxury of having a holiday whilst having tx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning,

Just had my call and only 3 out of 6 fertilised.  It certainly seems like we are going backwards on this go  .  In at 8am tomorrow morning, so hopefully we have one of decent enough quality to give us a fighting chance.

Catch up with you all later, off to have a cup of tea and wallow for a while.

Debs


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

Another BFN for me this morning, we have accepted the fact that this hasn't worked for us this time    better luck to us next time as they say...

Chelsea - They will only put a maximum of 2 back in so as long as you get 2 good ones you have done what you set out to do. It's hard I know when you don't get loads - I've been there 3 times now but you can't change it so learning to accept it is the next best thing. I'm keeping everything crossed that your 3 turn out to be fab embies and you get your dream    

Myra - thanks for the info - can you report back on the Poland Clinic please! Maybe we can go together! I'm serioulsy considering going abroad - I'm currently looking at one in America, its right near where my friends live and for £10,000 you get 6 goes. No baby at the end of it - they give you your money back. Considering 6 goes over here is £30,000 with no refund it is sounding very tempting to me. Also I could stay with my friends for free so only other cost is drugs and flights.

Angie - sounds like your move was horrific in the storm! what a nightmare    At least you have a treatment plan sorted though - sounds good to me.   

Clareber - the Barbados one looks fab! It seems to work out at about £5500 for 14 days there and the treatment (ex drugs) so more expensive than here but you get 2 weeks in the lovely caribbean - sounds perfect to me! 

Jellybabe     for your call today

Emma - how you feeling today hun? I hope you aren't too sore down there. 

Monkey    

Alisha - did you book that holiday?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Wildcats-  sorry it didnt work out this time, but im sure it will next time    im not sore at all, the procedure didnt hurt only a few tiny a/f cramps and that was it   although my a/f cramps on day 1 are awful where my stomach feels like its being ripped out (due to old endo) so what i find is light cramps other people say is painful   everyone who texted and pm'd and even my friend who had it said it was horrible procedure  

Debs-3 is still excellent hun, better than having none thats what you have to keep telling yourself   good luck for tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma thats cos you are a tough old boot


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - so sorry that you have had a BFN again this morning.  Heres to next time  .  Sounds like you have been researching the overseas locations already.  The US option sounds great - so wish we had that option over here.

Emma - I am happy with 3, as you say 3 is better than none.  I guess I just know from last time that I had a real quality issue, so will be worrying until i know the final outcome tomorrow morning.  Hopefully I will get the embryologist that has been on the customer care course


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-i remember you said something about the quality before, is it the shell is too tough or just the general quality as if the shell is too hard you can ask for assisted hatching  

Elly


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - I had an issue with severe fragmentation last time, which was why mine were all grade 4.  I know you can expect some fragmentation, but I guess I had the worst possible!  They didn't really go into details and because I never had a follow-up after the last failed attempt, I never got to ask these questions.  I suppose one positive is that there is no grade 5   so I can't get any worse grading results, unless of course they fail to divide


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs- well you have done things differently this time so im sure they will be great little embies


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - one quick question, do I keep taking the Q10?  I didn't have any yesterday, but wondered if I should keep them up through the 2WW.  Thanks for


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-No i wouldnt as it says do not take if your pregnant, i normally take it up until the day before e/t


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Debs - glad to hear that you have 3 fertilised this am. I know that you would have been hoping for more but I am sending lots of    to your embies so that they divide and continue to grow into perfect grade 1s for tomorrow morning. Things seem to vary massively from one ivf cycle to the next and I am sure that the grading will be much better for you this time. 

The embryologist we had was not blond but dark haired and could definitely do with a few customer care lessons! I think we were surprised as the one we had before was so smily and positive. 

Emma - glad to hear that HSG wasn't painful. You must be tough! I was in the bath (my normal trick for af pains) for about an hour after mine.

Wildcats - sorry to hear that the result this morning was the same as yesterday. I am hoping for a miracle tomorrow morning for you both - you so deserve it. Will be interested to hear about tx abroad.

Jellybabe - hope you had good news from WN this morning and that you are not feeling too sore.

Angie - great news that you have moved and on your consultation at HH. It all sounds very positive.

Barney - hi and make sure that dh looks after you. You are carrying a very precious cargo and should be waited on hand and foot  

Myra - hope you had a nice relaxing evening, let us know what dh thought of the clinic.

Hi Clareber and anyone else out there.

So one day down for me - trying to visualise them both dividing nicely today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Your a wimp     in fact everyone who said it was painful are wimps    i was so scared it was going to hurt but it was more painful having to pay £785 

Just rung Bupa and got a quote for a lap and hysto for a package ie staying in overnight theatre charges etc local bupa hosp is Gatwick park in Horley £2000-£2400 plus initial cons charge of £150 need to go with referrel from Mr T


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe they hurt less if you are private? The NHS probably don't care if it hurts or not. I agree £785 for the privilege would have been painful...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Debs - well done on your embies, fingers crossed they will all stay strong for tomorrow and i'm sure that you will be making themselves all cozy in their new home tomorrow   

Wildcats - Am so sorry you had another bfn this morning.  What can I say or anyone for that matter.  It sucks big time!  Lots of hugs to you both.

Emma - blimey thats loads of dosh, have they given you a date yet  

Myra - hope you enjoyed your night in  

Monkey - how you doing  

Alisha/Beanie   

Has Jelly posted  

I had my first proper mw appoint today.  A stand in again    All ok with me and the twins so thats cool, although she really squeezed the top twins head and he started kicking    I didn't know he was so far up already  

Right off to do some work for a bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-   just like his mother  
Will speak to the argc tomorrow as they should have my results back by then PLEASE READ POSTS IN FUTURE


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Debs -    to your embies that they divide and grow strong and healthy - good luck for et tommorow  

Monkey - one day down   keep resting and looking after yourself  

Emma - lets hope you only have to wait 2 weeks   although £2400 is a lot of money it still sounds pretty reasonable - I had a lap and cystectomy at WN in 2005 and that cost £3000. 
I think I did say that the hsg would be a little crampy but not bad at all   so you should have listened to me 

Wildcat -   sorry it has not worked for you this time, so disappointed for you. Looking at your options abroad does sound like a good step. 

Myra - I will be interested to see how dh gets on with his visit to the clinic in Poland   let us know

Angie - poor you   moving on moonson day. Glad to see you had your initial cons and will be moving forward with treatment again soon  

NVH - glad your mw appt went well   

Alisha & Beanie        

I got the call this morning and we have 12 embies   so really happy with that


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-i wont shout at you as you are having tx   well done thats excellent news   i take it e/t is tomorrow


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - why would you want to shout at me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right i am going to now I SAID IN MY POST THE PEOPLE WHO TOLD ME THEY FOUND IT PAINFUL WERE WIMPS    I KNOW YOU WERENT ONE OF THESE PEOPLE   

Love you really though


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jellybabe - congratulations on your 12, thats fantastic news.  Good luck for tomorrow     What time are you in for ET?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - love you too   will pay extra attention in future   

Debs - thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe who did your lap and that at WN


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - MrR did my lap   I rocked up for my baseline scan for our first ever ICSI and the scan showed  a cyst on my left ovary. £3000 was pretty expensive even at that time. MrR tried to get the price reduced as this was the same cost as a hysterectomy which was a much bigger op. But unfortunately he was not able to change the fee 

Debs - I have pm'd you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I've told you I can only skim read cause my pc is in view of everyone so thats why I miss things, can't help it man  

Jelly - thats great news.  Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jelly-Dont think Mr R will be doing mine      £3000 is steep  

Tash-Sorry


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - yes it is a bit steep   but at the time we just wanted to get on with tx - did not enter my head that ICSI would not work for us straight away and we would be spending so much more money down the line   Anyway, we could not afford this latest lap so waited on the NHS - it was about a 2-3 month wait. But if you can afford it then obviously it is best to do it ASAP - how is the shoe selling going btw


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - I think you might need to start selling more than shoes at this rate  ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tell me about it   i have looked at the brochure from my wholesaler but havent seen any i like   so will start looking at childrens shoes etc but wanted ladies shoes as more profit to be made   i had dream last night i got a comision payment of £9000 last night..woke up and realised it was a dream


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I had an email from the national lottery this morning telling me that they "had exciting news about my ticket".  I won a massive £10.  I would offer to help you out, but don't think this will go far enough


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

every bit helps   that could pay for my train ticket


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - its ok i'll forgive you    bet that was a bummer waking up and it being a dream  

Chelsea    don't spend it all at once now


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Jellybabe and Chelsea - Sending your embies loads of    for dividing and being nice and strong ready for E/T tomorrow. I hope that you are getting plenty of rest today and are being well looked after.

Mr and Mrs W - Sorry that it was still a -ive today. Looking at other options where you can have a holiday as well as treatment sounds a cool idea!

Angie - Glad that you are all moved in, what a bummer moving in the rain!

Emma - Maybe it was a premonition rather than a dream and £9,000 will be yours soon  

Tash - Glad that everything went well with your appointment today.

Monkey / Alisha / Beanie - Sending you all loads of     and  

Sukie - Hope your first Stimming jab goes well tonight.

 to everyone else.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hope your right   will let you know when i get my comision statement


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can you buy me something if you get 9k in commission


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i cant     i have tx to pay for   i will buy some outfits for the boys though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good point, tx come first


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right see y'all. I'm not around tomorrow so have a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Where you going tomorrow then   have a good one


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there  

Wildcats   so sorry it wasnt good news for you today - hope you are both doing ok xx

Debs - well done on the embies   try to stay   as 3 good ones is all you need - I know its hard as I felt the same last time when only 5/10 fertilised   

Jelly - wow 13 embies   so pleased for you but surely thats just plain greedy?    lots of    for tommorow 

Tash - you have a great weekend too - Emma is being horrible to u today isnt she?    

Emma - i'm sure if anyonecan you can knock em down on the price although doesnt sound toooo bad. I found out today my op may be 2-3 months away after the cons tod me a few weeks    bloody nhs  

Hello to fingers, Alisha, ali, gill, sukie, monkey, ules, barney and everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster and Sid how are you   sorry to hear about your lap hun


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

sids getting on my nerves walking all over the laptop    off to start din dins - may do another barbie as its   here now


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Haster - thanks   sorry you have to wait a few months for your op   enjoy your bbq  

Beanie & Alisha -     for testing tommorow

Debs -     for et tommorow

Monkey -    

Sukie & Clareber - hope the jabbing is going ok

I am going to be putting my feet up for a few days after et   so will catch up with you all in next week sometime   hope you all enjoy the sunshine over the w/e


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Will miss you for a week    good luck tomorrow   

Debs-Good luck tomorrow    

Hatster-I know why Sid is walking all over your laptop as he wants to see the pic of Porsche


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Jellybabe and Debs   

See you all in the morning


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcats sorry to hear your news  you'll get there  

jelly well done with your collection  best of luck with the call today!!  

debs 3 is a good number .. you only need one   good luck for today too 

Beanie for Monday     

monkey     

emma hope the argc call goes well and you get some dates soon 

great to hear from you angie.. that sounds an incredibly positive meeting you had and forward thinking with the steroids.. that's great   this is going to be the one!!  you poor sod moving in that rain.. blimey must have been a nightmare.. but worth it I bet  keep in touch you busy bee 

sukie howz the stimming jabs going??

clareber I'm taking co enzyme through the 2ww ..I'm sure nvh said she did as well..

I've missed loads of you so a big hello   to you 

    for all of us on the 2ww  

p.s didn't book the holiday in the the greek islands as when I rang the price doubled up  so still looking..  me and dp have booked the time off so we will  be going somewhere.....

have a good day all! its a  day here


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning Alisha - how are you feeling? Is tomorrow your official test date   . Only 2 days in for me and time is definitely dragging.

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck everyone who is going to ET today 

Beanie for Monday     

Have a good weekend everyone - I'm going down to Somerset to visit a girlfriend, we are going shopping and probably getting hammered    Test came up neg as expected so I have to call Woking later. 

Have a lovely day all, its gorgeous weather out there so I'm going to sit in the garden.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - sorry again to hear your news.  Sounds like you have just the right sort of weekend planned though - shopping and drinking sound ideal to me. Look forward to hearing what you decide to do next. xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning everyone,

A bit of a me post I'm afraid.  

I am PUPO, but feel very upset as the quality of my embies is exactly the same as last time    Had a good old cry in front of Mr R and asked what I can do differently and he said nothing as it is probably genetic.  That didn't make me feel much better (much worse really), as there is not alot I can do if it is genetic and we don't know if it is me or DH.

I do have 2 embies onboard that are 4 cell, so at least they did divide (one positive), but obviously grade 4.  

I am off to sit in the garden and read my book as it is a beautiful day.

Hope you all have a lovely sunny day and will do personals later when the sunshine has recharged me.

Take care
Debs


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't made it to the garden yet (getting there!) Thanks Monkey    we are going to go one more time with Woking I think (need to call them) and if that doesn't work we are going to try the clinic in Annapolis Maryland - The idea of 6 goes and your money back if there is no baby at the end is too appealing, so we know that if it doesn't work after 6 goes we can either walk away with our money or give it right back to them for another 6 goes! That safety net makes me feel a lot more comfortable about doing this over again!

How are you feeling today Monkey? 

Chelseabun - I know how you feel hun, I don't think mine were much good this time either, the pic on the screen showed they weren't nice clear cells and they didn't talk much about the quality so I'm assuming they weren't that great so they didn't say anything to avoid it! 

As I've said before, what will be, will be and we can't change it now so please try not to worry and stay positive that these little ones are strong and sticky


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

hi all the woking ladies. Thought i would just say hello to you all as i doubt i will get a chance to meet any of you in the chat room as i cant get in there must be something to do with my computer! I have been under nick brooks at southampton princess ann and we have now gone private for ivf at woking nuffield still under nick brooks. How do you all find it there? dont know what to expect as its my first time going on 15th august and hoping to be egg share doner.anyway just wanted to say hi and introduce myself.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey,beanie and Alisha      

Debs-Im sorry to hear that they said that to you   im sure there is a karyotyping test you can have that tests you and your d/h for chromosone issues, i think you can get this done privatly i think Paul Armstrong does it at the Portland, maybe try posting on the peer support thread   there is never a dead end so dont give up yet   and these embies are probably little fighters and go all the way so try to stay   

Elly-Have a good time in Somerset its going to be lovely this weekend  

Tracy-welcome to the thread   i was at woking but now at the argc in london im sure the other girls will help you with your question.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Debs - sorry that you had an upsetting time at et but the fact that they are dividing as they should be is a good sign   . I am not surprised you had a cry in the transfer room, at a time like this we are all emotional anyway but hope that you felt a bit better after that. Just keep faith in those embies - there are definitely stories of them working whatever grade they are so try and keep positive   . Mr C told us on Weds of a couple with grade 4 embies who ended up with twins so you could definitely be the next inspiring story! Enjoy sitting in the garden and remember it is far from over.  Chat more later.

Wildcat - I agree that the money back guarantee sounds a good one but you won't need it after your next go at WN.   

I am feeling fine although time is dragging and it's only day 4. I never thought I would say this but I am quite looking forward to going back to work after the weekend as it should take my mind of things. Thinking positive thoughts though   

Welcome to the board Tracy - and good luck for your tx. I am 2ww at the moment so hope I will have a WN success story for you at the end of it. 

Hi Paris - have a lovely Friday


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Debs I'm sorry you're feeling down.. please don't feel sad about the grading after all they aren't 100% sure that it matters that much. When conceived naturally its surely down to luck.. try to think positive now you're PUPO   I've read posts where ladies have got pregnant with these grades and MR R said to me on my fet with one that was very slow dividing..."well you never know... "   so sending you loads of   vibes hun   have a good chill in the garden.

wildcat that sounds like a good idea there..   have a good chat to wn and see if there's anything you can try differently.. you could always demand more blood checking whilst stimming.. different drugs? have a good day with your friend and have a few drinky poos 

tracy welcome to the thread 

emma any news yet??

hang in there monkey     you'll be fine.. keep the belly warm


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ok I'm very scared, my stomach's got butterflies.. but it looks like we've got a bfp 
did a tesco test this morning and had to get dp to confirm it too..there was a feint line.. 
have just bought some clear blue's and had a wee ..and there's a cross,  
rang dp and we are in a bit of shock tbh..

taking the cautious road of course


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Wooo hooo      ahhh sweetheart it must be a shock thats excellent a well deserved result for you


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

alisha congrats on th bfp thats wonderful you must be thrilled.
monkey2007 thankyou for the welcome and thanks for everyone for the welcome sorry forgot other names


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Alisha - that's absolutely fantastic news. I thought there was going to be good news when you hadn't said that af had arrived. I am so pleased for you and dp    - have a fantastic day xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

OOOHHH thanks ladies   

I'm still in complete denial.. got af type pains   which is a tad disconcerting.. official test day is sunday and will be staying with a friend and seeing a friend who'll be visiting from Barcelona with her baby.. so it'll be an emotional one I don't dout! 
It'll be the gestone keeping the af away   OMG I'm going to need to get some more... I was a bit naughty as I started the clexane on day 4 after basting but I was only supposed to start if I got a bfp.. I couldn't see how that made sense when you start 2 days before transfer with ivf  .. naughty I know   

blimey this is surreal.. I can't believe those flashing bfp's are for me


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations Alisha    .

I am so happy for you!  You have cheered up my day.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-A/f pains are normal its your uterus stretching so dont worry


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Monkey and Beanie, Chelsea and Jellybabe      

Wildcats   really thinking of you both and really hope that your next cycle will be succesful  





Alisha - OMG!!  I can't believe it!  I know what you mean about the flashing BFPs being for you, it's surreal isn't it!  Wow i am just so pleased for you i really am.  What a shock after such turmoil in this IVF cycle.  To get PG now through IUI is just amazing    

I'm so chuffed for you!     

Scan on Monday for me, still feeling very sick (really almost thought i might be yesterday and heading that way again today) tired and dizzy so i am hopeful that these are good strong symptoms.

It's been two weeks since we found out and they have been the best 2 weeks of my life, long may it continue     

Thanks for all your support  

Pots
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Potty-I cant believe your scan is on monday    good luck sweetie


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Em


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will text you monday   what time are you going to the argc for your scan   and are you driving or getting the train


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha!










Well done honey - see we all said you tested too early before! well done and take care, the af type pains are normal I had them up to 8 weeks last time 

Pots - good luck with your scan


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Alisha - fab news. Congratulations, for some reason I can't add any smilies at the moment but you know that I am sending lots of love and hugs your way. Well done!!!!!!!!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wanted to pop on and say Huge Congrats to *Alisha*! Amazing - after such a difficult cycle for IUI to work - wow, there has to be some serious fate going on there! As Paris and Wildcat have said, don't worry about the AF cramps - vast majority seem to get them through early pregnancy (I sure did - some were excruciating) - I think it's a well kept secret!

  to all on 2ww - *Jelly, Chelsea and Monkey*.

*Chelsea* - so sorry that you didn't get the greatest news on your Embies. I really hope they are little fighters and are busy getting ready to stick.

*Beanie * - Good luck for testing on Monday hun.

*Mr and Mrs Wildcat* - So sorry about your negative result. I'm glad you have a plan together and hope with all my heart that WN can make it work next time.

Hope everyone else is ok, have a nice weekend and enjoy the rays.

Caro xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

pots, emma, wildcat, kerry and caro ..  big thanks ladies   never thought I'd see this tbh  

yeah i probably did test too early actually last friday and then the monday   .. I know   

run out of syringes on sunday.. and have to go to work on the monday/tuesday   so not sure what to ..
do i go on wednesday (baring in mind its a 160 mile round trip) and get syringes/script and a hcg test done or just go to doc's for all that? 

 off to stare at the 'cross' on the hpt ...


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - you can probably go to your GP - can't hurt to try , you will be able to get hcg bloods done for sure which will save you paying woking £22 I think


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Alisha Congrats on your   Well done Honey  

Debs and Jelly Good luck in the tww 

Wildcat I'm Sorry that it turned out a BFN   Have a good time with your friend 

Welcome Tracy Good luck this cycle 

Monkey I was sitting by the stairs waiting for my scan (hair in bunches)  Hope the two weeks starts going faster for you  

Hi Emma Woking must be a bad word to you at the moment  I hope you have more luck at ARGC

Pots good luck with the scan


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello!!

Hope everyone is ok, havent had time to read much as there has been so many pages of chat while i've been away!

BUT Alisha congratulations on your BFP     Lovely news!!

Emma i hope yu kicked Woking's butt, I would be majorly  off!!

I'll read up, catch the gossip and be back soooooon

Holiday was great and all is well with me!

Take care everyone

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Come on tell all about your holiday   glad your back  

Alisha-Have you told woking they will be so happy for you   and yeah do what Elly said try the gp your preggers now lady  

Sukie-Hair in bunches    

Caro and fingers-Hope you ladies are fine and dandy


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Bendy Glad you had a nice holiday, are you nice and brown?

Emma Whats wrong with bunches??  (I had my hair chopped into a graduated bob last week so thats the only way I can tie it back when I don't straighten it)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

blimey a graduated bob, mines trying to grow out of one of those and the back keeps curling up at the back, even if i havent straightened it   how is your tx going


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well don't want to jinx myself any further..
got brown c/m now and hoping this is not the end   just thought I'd keep you up to speed.
dont know what to make of it all now.. PANTS!!  
back to the praying...





glad you had a lovely holiday bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha- i have posted on peer support go take a look, its normal tash and bendy had it a couple of days before testing and your official test date isnt till sunday naughty   its probably implantation sweetie i know its hard and easier said than done but dont panic


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Alisha* -       well done you! Was laughing at the idea of you sitting staring at the hpt! I did that for days!!! Just so surreal! I have also had AF type pains quite regularly but know that it is quite a common thing so trying not to worry. Have a lovely weekend! 
Just read your recent post hun, I also had brown cm for a day before I had done my test. Sure it will be fine. 

*Monkey* - How time drags on the 2ww. Hope you have got a busy weekend (well, not too busy!) to keep your mind occupied!  

*Wildcats* - So sorry to hear that it wasn't to be this time.  Thinking of you both, x

*Jellybabe and Debs* -   for your 2ww

*Pots* - Good luck for Monday hun  I am also feeling a bit sick, seems worse when I am hungry (almost all the time!) oddly enough! 

Off to sit in the sun for a bit til DH gets home. Have a lovely weekend everyone. xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bendy - hope you had a lovely holiday.  

Sukie - hope the stimms are going ok   

Tracy - hello and welcome.  Mr B is my consultant.

Alisha -  don't panic   

Caro - thanks.  I do hope I have a couple of little fighters, I haven't given them the best start, so they are going to have to work damn hard to stick  

Pots - loads of luck for your scan on Monday   

Monkey - I had exactly the same embryologist this morning as last time, and she must have been on the customer care course since last time as she was actually very nice this time and I didn't want to kick her for being so insensitive.  Here are todays   .  I too am going back to work on Monday and can't wait.  

Jellybabe - here are your   .  

Barney - enjoy the evening sunshine  

Emma - thanks for the info you posted on karyotyping, we were a bit down this morning, but its amazing what a few hours difference can make and we will make sure we do everything we can for this cycle, but will definately leave no stone unturned before our next try.  Mr R even mentioned that with my embies being exactly the same as last time, they would not let me cycle again until we had further investigation.

Wildcat - have a lovely weekend with your friend.  So glad you are making plans for your next cycle.  Woking did ask me if I wanted to book my follow up appointment today with Mr B, but was really optimistic and said no  .  

Beanie -     

I am feeling a bit better now and realised that there is nothing I can do further now, apart from loads of   .  Had a lovely day in the garden with my book, when I really should have been working from home  .  Work can have my full attention next week, the sunshine was too good to miss  

Big hello to everyone else.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-So glad your being more   and im glad Mr R has said you need to have investigations before doing anymore tx   (althought you wont need anymore cause there little fighters)  

Look at how down Alisha was at not having enough follies and really didnt think iui would work    so it does show you miracles DO happen


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just in from work so a qiuick one, not even got changed yet but had to post to say

Alisha, CONGRATULATIONS HUN,         i am so pleased for you and dh, what fantastic news, good job i never sent you that info as i might have jinxed you   well done hun

Chelsea, congratulations on being PUPO, i am sure your little embies are snuggling in nicely hun, will keep my fingers and toes crosed for you  

Wildcat, once again so sorry that this was not the one for you, take care hun  

Monkey & Beanie   

Jelly, i am sure you are also PUPO hun, will keep everything crossed for you to hun  

Pots, goodluck with your scan on Monday   

Hi to Emma, Tash, Fingers, Angie, Bendy, Sukie, Gill, Bali and everyone else


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Alisha - What absolutely wonderful news on your BFP. I am so happy for you  

Debs - Sorry that it wasn't the news you hoped for at E/T. I have everything crossed that they are little fighters and they are snuggling in.    

Jellybabe - I hope everything went well for you at E/T and that you are at home resting.    

Wildcats - Have a wonderful time in Somerset.  

Tracy6 - Welcome to the thread.

Pots - Good luck with your scan on Monday.

Monkey and Beanie -    

Hello to everyone else. Just a quick post from me as just home from work and about to fire up the BBQ.

Jules xxx


----------



## tracy6 (Jul 23, 2007)

just wanted to say thankyou to everyone for the hi and welcomes, you all are so friendly and made me feel very welcome


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks for your lovley well wishing and supportive messages and pms   you are the only peops I've told so far.. so a big thank you  

hoping this brown buggers off..

rang woking and caroline was wonderful   fingers crossed for offical test day. shall ring again on monday. she was saying how great that it worked with iui..
posting my gestone script just in case too.

the doc's were very good too and went out of their way to help with no appointment slot. gave me syringes and needles and got to ring the EPU on Monday and pick up referall letter, from the doc's.

just hope it all stays together till then. and this little bean/s stays put.

back to being horizontal..

emma great news regarding your op blimey that was quick   is that tuesday   ooh best of luck with that hun.. thanks for being on tap today with advice ..you're a star  

 beanie   debs  jelly


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just a quickie from me as I have a couple of friends coving over shortly.

Mr and Mrs Wildcat, am so sorry that it didn't work this time but I know you will stay strong and things will be differnt next time.  Enjoy your weekend in Somerset  

OH MY GOD, Alisha,    .  That is such great news - I bet you still can't quite believe it!  Heres to a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Hi to all the 2wwers, Monkey, Debs, Jelly (hope I haven't missed anyone).

I'm still hanging in there.  I seem to have lost weight (I'm sure that's due to cutting down on my carbs) but am worried that it's not a good sign as last time I had put one quite a bit of weight by this stage.  Only 2 more sleeps and I will know  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

LOL Beanie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks beanie   wishing you the best of luck for monday too   have a lovely day with your friends ..don't worry about the weight I'm sure its nothing.. ohh wish i had lost some weight with tx looks like i've gained another 1/2 stone   i may try this avoiding carbs thing   

2ww's   jelly, debs and monkey 

have a lovely weekend off to my friends now till tomorrow another test and still positive   couldn't sleep last night.. was awake from 3-6am   

have a good weekend all   dull and grey here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Alisha-So glad everything is sorted your gp seems to be a star   no my cons appt to talk about the op is tuesday hoping to get it removed the week after    

Beanie,Monkey,Jelly,Debs


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Good morning ladies
I ope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather we are having?
I'm in the garden having my breakfast (the joys of wireless!) 

Alisha As Emma said brown discharge is normal around this time, glad you've got another BFP. have a lovely weekend   

Emma TX is going ok no side effects (though being a dozy cow I did a couple of days ago inject without getting rid of any of the air in the syringe)  (I was distracted)  So I rang the emergency number to make sure I wasn't going to die . How are things with you? Are you up to anything nice this weekend?

Beanie Have a nice time with your friends  Aren't  you tempted to test? Good luck hunnie  

Jules Are you getting excited about starting in Sept? How are the cats doing?

Jellybabe How are you getting on? I hope everything went well     

Debs Sit back and enjoy the weather, and lots of           

Monkey You too          

Beanie          

Jellybabe          

Myra How are you doing?

Hi to Mr& Mrs Wildcat, Bendy, Tash, Babydreams, Jules, Bali, Pots, Barney bear, Tracy and anyone I've missed x

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-Breakfast at this time   omg you nutter cant believe you didnt take the air out    i am cutting the bushes in the front garden and im just about to go and do the back garden  

Then i may chill out in the garden for a bit   what are you up to today


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Emma I'm just going to chill in the garden all day and then go for a BBQ at a friends tonight, though I could do with doing some gardening, but I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - what a lovely day. DH has just gone for a run   by I am taking the much more relaxing option and going to have my toes painted.

Hope everyone has a great day enjoying the sunshine.

Beanie    for your test on Monday - I would definitely have tested by now

Debs and Jlly - hope you are both doing ok   

Sukie - hope your stims are going ok. When's your 1st scan - Weds?

Emma - enjoy your gardening.


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations Alisha    I am so pleased for you

Tracy- welcome to thread, everyone on here is really nice and helpful so keep us all up to date with your treatment

chelsea bun- glad you are enjoying the sun. I am three quarters of the way through "FEAR"...have to keep on trying to remember who is who, who is after who, and why they are after them, who killed who and who is trying to kill who...but apart from that it has me hooked! Can you let me know the title of another good one? Thanks

Wildcat- thanks for the PM- I am sure neither of us will need to go to the states- i am trying to have lots of faith in woking......

Well, what a day yesterday. Drank a dodgy half pint of milk and spent three hours toilet hugging...the only good thing about wishing you would die more quickly and less painfully is that I MUST have dropped a couple of pounds and what with all this milk I was beginning to feel like a real fresian/heffer (is that how you spell it?!!!) NOw I cannot face the thought of milk for the rest of mu life...can someone tell me pleasee.

Do you need to drink the milk before stimming or just during....I am hoping my complete revulsion at the sight/ name of the horrible substance will be gone by stimming time.

Still not eaten 24 hours later and feel much better for it. Woking assure me should not be a problem with the drugs as they are intramuscular, but still a bit worried. Just glad didn't happen after transfer- DH reckons it was a 24 hour bug, not the milk anyway. Just imagine if it had happened in a few weeks time I would have been convinced my IVF world was coming to an end!! As it is I hope the only kick back is that I can squuze into my black trousers again!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Clareber  Sorry that you have been feeling unwell, I had a bug earlier this year and the last thing I had was a M&S hot chocolate with whipped cream and marshmellows. I haven't been able to have one since though it was not the hot choc that caused it  Hopefully you'll be ok with the milk soon x

Monkey Hope you enjoyed having your toes painted x

I ended up doing four hours of gardening as dh was cutting the grass I had no where to lie down, so I started hacking away at ivy.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
am a bit of a lurker at the moment as in limbo land!!

Just wanted to say huge congratulations to alisha-fantastic news, wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!!     

hi to everyone else!!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there
Just popped on quickly to see how the pupo girls got on...

Alisha - WOW!!! congratulations hun        just shows you never know!! sending you lts of     for a sticky one xx

Debs and Jelly and Monkey -      hope you are all ok and resting up

off out in a mo to a family get together so catch up later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

hatster - have a lovely family get-together. Perfect day for it!

Clareber - sorry to hear that you have not been very well. I think drinking milk is most important by the time you are stimming   


Sukie -I had a lovely time having  my pedicure and reading OK. How are stimms going?

Feeling a bit down and emotional   , not unlike I feel on day 21 of a normal cycle but trying to keep positive. DH has given me a good talking to saying it's far too early to be feeling anything negative so trying to keep positive   

Hello everyone else


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry - in my hurry to post about me I forgot to send    to Debs and Jelly

Also    to Beanie for testing tomorrow and Pots for your scan.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all have been enjoying the beautiful sunshine, sat out in it yesterday afternoon and got a wee bit burnt on my shoulders, so giving it a miss today and catching up with the housework as dh is in Spain working till Tuesday, could not go with him as i have to work tomorrow   he is so lucky, he gets to go to lots of different countries while i am stuck at home, although i am off to Canada the beginning of September, we are going to Toronto for 10 days, so excited, we are staying with dhs uncle, going to see Niagra Falls, so looking forward to it, a much needed holiday  

Well wanted to wish Beanie goodluck for tomorrow   hope this is the one hun  
Monkey, Chelsea & Jelly    
Wildcats, hope that you both had a nice weekend away  
Ems, goodluck for Tuesday, hope that you get the lap done for your tube removal asap  
Alisha, i am sure you are still smiling hun  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, Gill, Bendy, Tash, Ali (hope you are having a fab holiday), Suki, Bali, Angie, Fingers, Julesx, Jules77, Karen and everyone else that i have missed

Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello

Myra - doing housework on a day like this.  Would you like to come round and do mine?    Your holiday sounds fab, I bet you can't wait.

Jelly -   

Monkey - sorry you are feeling down today, but glad that DH is there to keep you in positive spirits   

Beanie - loads of luck for tomorrow  

Alisha - I hope you have had a good day and that the result has sunk in.

Emma - good luck for your appt on Tuesday

Hatster - hope you had a lovely day at the family get together.  What a beautiful day for it    

Strawbs - sorry you are in limbo land, I do hope you find your way out soon    

Sukie - any more gardening for you today?  Hope stimms are going well.

Clareber - hope you are feeling better today and not so attached to the loo as you were yesterday.  So glad you are enjoying Fear, I have just finished another book by the same author called A Kiss Gone Bad, so if you want it, PM me your address and I will post it to you.  Thanks also for the PM today - will drop you a note back a little later.

Had a great day today, spent a couple of hours at the pub and then a walk down by the river.  Not quite putting my feet up, but decided that I could not bear the thought of lying on the sofa for something that will probably not work in any case.  DH and I have booked to go to Paris next Sunday for 4 days for my birthday and we arrive back the day before test day, so this will keep me away from the pee sticks  .  

Wishing you all a sunny sunday and a huge hello to everyone else.  I now have a hot date with the ironing board   so TTFN


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good Afternoon  

Chelsea-Ahh the break to Paris will be lovely for you and d/h enjoy  

Monkey-    it doesnt get any easier this ivf lark and 2ww's def get worse, try to get outside in the sunshine and cheer yourself up  

Beanie-Good luck for testing tomorrow   

Jelly,Debs     

Alisha-Is your news sinking in yet    

Sukie-I hate ivy we have it too its a pain in the bum    

Hatster-Enjoy your family get together  

Strawbs-How was your holiday  

Pots-Will text you tomorrow but good luck for your scan


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all

I hope everyone is having a good weekend?

Yep more gardening for me today 

Monkey I think your DH is right, it's too soon. Try and stay positive  and I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Debs Enjoy your ironing 

Pots good luck tomorrow   

Beanie Good luck testing   

Hi to Hatster, Emma, Alisha, Jellybabe and all the other WN gals x

Sukie


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

So sorry not been on for ages, well i haven't a clue whats going on with everyone as haven't had time to read through and check all the messages, but i hope you are all well.

We have our apt tomorrow and a bit anxious now its finally come so thought I'd just do a quickie post to see if anyone else would be there tomorrow morning?

Love to you all, Bali x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

anyone got an appointment on Thursday afternoon- would be good to know if there is a friendly name in the waiting room!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Bali-Good luck with your appt today   dont be nervous there all lovely and its such an exciting time as you will soon be pg


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

It sounds like some of you had busy weekends! a few lazy ones too!   

Myra your holiday sounds fab! It's so nice to get away from it all for a bit.

Bali - Good luck today    

Monkey - stay positive    

Clareber - Hope you are feeling better today and your dodgy tummy has sorted itself out  

Good luck to anyone else who is doing stuff at the clinic today! it's too early in the morning to remember it all


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't quite believe it but it's a  .  I love Mr Brook!  Please please please let this little one stay this time.   Thank you for all your kind messages of support.  It's really mean a lot to me, you are all very special ladies.    

Pots, can't wait to hear your news.   

Monkey, Debs, Jelly, hope you're not going insane yet!    

Emma, good luck for your appointment tomorrow.  Hope you will be able to sort out a date for the op quickly.

Good luck Bail and to you too Clareber for your appointments  .

Alisha, has your news sunk in yet? 

Sukie, you must be having EC soon?  Hope all is going well  

Hi to Minow, Tash, Jules, Bendy, Gill, Jules, Hatster, Myra, Strawbs, Wildcats, Fingers, Caro and Barney and everyone on the thread.  I know I've probably missed loads but my head is all over the place and I've been up since 4.30am so please forgive me.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well done Beanie im sure this one is a sticky one  
Symptoms please Beanie  

Morning Elly how was Somerset


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beanie! Well done honey, you did it!!!










Emma - Somerset was fab, the weather was hot all weekend, we went to Bath on Saturday then stayed at a friends and went to Weston Super Mare on Sunday - fish and chips on the pier - lovely!  What did you get up to other tham trimming your bush?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sunbathing and took the car to be valeted thats about it   glad you enjoyed your w/e


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Congrats Beanie!!!          

Morning everyone else!! Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning emma, wildcat, beanie, kerry and more great news 

Beanie fantastic news!!     well done hun    yeah!!

we're thinking of you pots 

goodluck to bali and clareber with your appointments

   monkey, debs and jelly   

emma are you off work this week? 

wildcat glad you had a nice weekend 
thanks to strawbs and hatster for your lovley messages andof course you other ladies  

Had a lovely time at with my friends and of course had to tell them as they know about our IF journey, and my friends baby (7mths) was gorgeous a really smiley baby. It still hasn't really sunken in yet .. 
eating breaky and need to get cracking as lots to sort out today..not going to work today that can wait


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Beanie - fantastic news, congratulations    

Bali - good luck for your appt today   .

Clareber - good luck for Thursday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-In the office today then have appt tomorrow afternoon then will hopefully have the tube removed next week   i dont blame you hun, work can def wait


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I don't log on for 3 days and what is this....2 bfps  

Alisha/beanne - Massive   to you both thats brilliant news, wooohooo lets hope WN are on a roll again.  Well done to the both of you         

Wildcat - hope you're doing ok, sounds like you had a lovely weekend.

Pots - good luck today  

Bali - good luck today  

2wwers - sending you lots of      

Had quite a busy weekend, went to a 30th on Friday which was crap and then spent the rest of the time shopping and eating


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick post to say    to *Beanie*! Hooray!! I'm so thrilled for you. I told you that optimism wasn't a must for a good result didn't I! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Are you at work today?? Bet you are majorly struggling to concentrate if you are!!

*Alisha* - Hope you are still floating up there on . You know - you will have done amazing things to WN's IUI stats (I assume they will class it as that?!) as I did a couple of rounds and the stats were so bad it was untrue.

  to 2ww'ers - *Chelsea, Jelly and Monkey*.

*Mr and Mrs Wildcat* - hope you are coping ok.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Caro


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

BLimey - we were nearly off the first page so thought I'd better post something - sorry for no personals am just popping in to keep  an eye on everyone!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies

Beanie - Huge congratulations on your BFP 
Clareber  Sorry that you have been feeling unwell. Hope you are feeling better today.
Wildcat - Glad you had a nice time in Sommerset.
Em - Good luck for tomorrow and that you can get the Op sorted quickly
Myra - Your holiday sounds fab. DH and I went skiiing to Whistler a few years ago, and I would definately love to go back to Canda again sometime.
Chelsea - A break to Paris sound lovely and will keep your mind occupied as you get closer to test day.  
Bali - Good luck for your appointment today.
Monkey & Jellybabe - sending you lots of sticky vibes 
Tash - hope you and the twins are well.

Had a busy weekend. It was my Mum & dad's 40th Wedding anniversary yesterday so we had a family party at ours which was nice, but hard work. Looking forward to a nice relaxing evening tonight with DH.

Jules xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 









Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET in Oct/Nov
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
HopeSpringsEternal 
Hatster
Emma - Going to ARGC
Wildcats 
Tracy6

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Jules 77

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Julesx - Starts D/R 15th August

DownRegging









Clareber - Started D/R 26th July

Stimming









Sukie - Started Stimming 2nd August

 2WW PUPO !! 









Monkey2007 - ET Wednesday 1st August
Chelseabun - ET Friday 3rd August
Jellybabe - ET Friday 3rd August

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Pots at ARGC 
Alisha Converted to IUI
Beanie

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 
BarneyBear - Natural BFP. EDD 18th Mar 2008 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

congratulations beanie...hope you start a run of dozens!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Boss is out of the office for 10 minutes so a chance to catch up!!

Chelsea - Mmmmm Paris!! Definitely a good idea to take your mind off those pee sticks!!     
Monkey & Jellybabe      
Beanie - Huge congratulations on your BFP 
Clareber  Hope you are feeling better now  .
Wildcats -  
Em - Good luck tomorrow hon  
Bali - Good luck for your appointment    .
Sukie - hope those stimms are going OK   
Beanie and Alisha - well done again girls, it's great to see good news on here... 
Jules - sounds like you deserve a relaxing evening after your party yesterday. You were lucky to have glorious weather for it but then when it's you hosting it, it just makes everything more of an effort doesn't it!! 

Had my interview - offered it but it isn't for me!! I don't want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire so will bide my time.

Love to anyone I've missed including Ali, Hatster, Minow, strawbs, Karen, Myra, Gill. There are bound to be more I've missed but boss man is back so must go


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi all  

Thanks to everyone for your kind PMs, posts and texts  

I was so nervous, so so nervous i thought i would faint!  The Dr scanned me and she was fantastic, everything looks great, perfect and we saw the tiny little heartbeat flashing away on the screen and i cried   The Dr asked me if i was alright   Such a wonderful relief, we are so pleased we really are!

I will upload a photo (v poor quality) into my ticker in a minute so you can all see it  

Out for a late lunch now as just got back, will come back later for personals  

Have to say a huge huge huge congratulations to you Beanie!!  I am so pleased for you and DH     

Love to everyone  

Potsy
  xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Posted on the argc thread ....both threads   So happy for you and the pic is clear  

Bendy texted me earlier to say she is having a little    well done Bendy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - thats bloody brilliant, how lovely, hope you can relax a bit now.    

Emma - great news about bendy too    I just called you by the way, where are you


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Well back from WN and all good with our apt, saw a lovely nurse, then Mr Brook who was very good and listion ed to us and answered all our questions and the really great news is that we can start straight away!   So i start DR on 22nd Aug,      , sorry I'm a bit excited.  We have also got our apt with the nurse to pick up the drugs etc.

Congratulation to Alisha, Beanie and Pots   lots of    

Emma good luck for tomorrow hun, you'll be just fine.

Bendie   

Hi to everyone else, and thanks for the good wishes for our apt today, my DH is so excited too 

Well on our way home we stopped of at tescos and stocked up on the old milk, 2 pints a day, my god!!

Love to you all Bali xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-woohoooo   well done lady   start drinking your 2l of water now  

Tash-Sorry i was on the phone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done bendy    I think there must be somethign in the water at Woking with all these boys at the moment!! 

Bali    Yay - getting to start this cycle - that's a result!! It is exciting, you enjoy it and tell your DH to before the d/regs kick in


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Bali - great news, so glad the appt went well and not long until you start dregs  

Pots - so glad the scan went well, you must be so relieved

Bendy -   

Fingers - its always good when the boss disappears and you can devote some time to FF  

Jules77 - hope you don't have to live on leftovers like Hatster  

Tash - people seem to get their positives when you are not around, so if you could make yourself scarce on August 17th and not log on, that would be good for me    

Monkey and Jelly -   

Emma - good luck for tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs    poor Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Debs - how very dare you     well as a relative newbie you wouldn't really know about all the bfp's before you joined then!!!!!!!!! AND I was around so maybe its youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu     I'm always around, maybe not in person but in mind I am here    I'll make an extra special effort for you on the 17th August  

Bali - great news on the appointment and even better that you can get started asap.  

Emma - good luck with your APPOINTMENT    

Right - laters!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

laters Tash   glad you got it right this time


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Tash - I'm sure you will forgive me    I know it is down to me for the lack of success, but thought that maybe I had found me a scapegoat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - congrats    

Bali - well done on getting your starte dates! time for your rollercoaster ride to begin  

Pots - well done on your scan did you get any pics?


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks to all for the get well wishes..feeling lots better today...am going to face the challenge of the milk tomorrow.
Is it just me or does everyone develop a huge muffin top during this milk/water and eating well stage...bloody hell...if it doesn't work i'm going to be exhausted getting rid of this flab at the gym!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107377.new#new


----------

